# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Πλοία ειδικών αποστολών (Special purpose vessels) > Ρυμουλκά (Tug boats) >  Ιστορικά Ρυμουλκα (Old Tugboats)

## esperos

Για  τον  φίλο  Ellinis
To  ρυμουλκό  που  είδες  στην  φωτογραφία  του  Α. Μώλου  είναι  το  ατμοκίνητο  ΑΓΙΟΣ  ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ  της  εταιρείας  Βερνίκου  ναυπήγησης  1916  και  με πρώην  όνομα  SEA DOG.  Εκεί  δε  μεταφέρθηκε  γιατί επρόκειτο  για  το  ναυπηγείο  πρώην  Βερνίκου  και  νυν  Ατσαλάκη.Πριν  την  'εγκατάσταση'  του  στο  Πέραμα  βρισκόταν  στον  Πειραιά,  όπως  φαίνεται  στην  παρακάτω  φωτογραφία,  χρησίμευε  δε  σαν  πλωτή  αποθήκη  για  τις  ανάγκες  των  άλλων  εν  ενεργεία  ρυμουλκών  όντας  αυτό  παροπλισμένο. Πρέπει  δε  να  διαλύθηκε  εκεί  στο  ναυπηγείο  επί  τόπου.

ΑΓΙΟΣ  ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ έσπερε. Κρίμα πάντως, άντεξε 80 χρόνια και θα μπορούσε να είχε συντηρηθεί ως μουσείο. Δεν νομίζω πως υπάρχουν και πολλά τέτοια σκαριά στο κόσμο που να απομένουν...

----------


## esperos

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ έσπερε. Κρίμα πάντως, άντεξε 80 χρόνια και θα μπορούσε να είχε συντηρηθεί ως μουσείο. Δεν νομίζω πως υπάρχουν και πολλά τέτοια σκαριά στο κόσμο που να απομένουν...


Μην  ξεχνάς  είμαστε  στην  Ελλάδα,  αυτό  θα  ξέφευγε; :lol:

----------


## esperos

Και  κάτι  από  το  παρελθόν  που  είναι  πια  ιστορία.  Το  ατμοκίνητο  ΤΟΛΜΗΡΟΣ  στον  Πειραιά.

ΤΟΛΜΗΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Και κάτι από το παρελθόν που είναι πια ιστορία. Το ατμοκίνητο ΤΟΛΜΗΡΟΣ στον Πειραιά.
> 
> ΤΟΛΜΗΡΟΣ.jpg


Φανταστική φωτογραφία! :shock: και τι δεν έχει, το REGINA PRIMA, το ΙΑΣΩΝ... και η μπεζ πρύμνη μάλλον για του ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΙΑ της Ελ.Μες μου φαίρνει.
Το άσπρο δεν το αναγνώριζω.

Όσο για το ΤΟΛΜΗΡΟΣ υπέροχο σκαρί, τα έχουμε ξαναπεί εδώ.

----------


## esperos

Και  να  πάμε  37  χρόνια  πίσω,  καλοκαίρι  1971. Τα  ρυμουλκά  του  Πειραιά  στον  χώρο  στάθμευσης  τους  στο  ντοκ  ξυλείας. Αργότερα  διώκτηκαν  από  εκεί  και  κατέληξαν  στο  Κερατσίνι.

ΡΥΜΟΥΛΚΑ Πειραιάς 1971.jpg

----------


## esperos

Στον  Πειραιά  στον   ¶γιο  Σπυρίδωνα,  πριν  23  χρόνια !


ΡΥΜΟΥΛΚΑ.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Στον Πειραιά στον ¶γιο Σπυρίδωνα, πριν 23 χρόνια !
> 
> 
> ΡΥΜΟΥΛΚΑ.jpg


 και στο βαθος διακρινεται το σουλουπι της Βασιλομητωρ

----------


## Ellinis

φλας μπάκ στον Πειραιά 40+ χρόνια πίσω, μέσα από ένα περιοδικό εποχής του ΟΛΠ.
Δύο -άγνωστα σε εμένα- ρυμουλκά μάλλον του Βερνίκου. Το πίσω ακόμα και για εκείνη την εποχή πρέπει να ήταν παλιό.

tugs 60s.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δείτε εδω μια απίστευτη ιστορία, πως χάθηκαν τρεία ρυμουλκά του Βερνίκου καθώς ερχόντουσαν στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## gtogias

Καμμιά φορά συμβαίνουν γεγονότα που σε κάνουν να νοιώθεις λίγο περίεργα. Δεν είμαι λάτρης του Χαρδαβέλα ή άλλων ανάλογων λογικών αλλά να, δείτε το παρακάτω:

Το 1964 όπως ήδη έχει αναφερθεί εδώ το ρυμουλκό Αρματόρες βυθίστηκε στον Πειραιά μετά από σύγκρουση με τον Αγαμέμνωνα. Απολογισμός ένας νεκρός, ο άτυχος μηχανικός του ρυμουλκού που παγιδεύτηκε στο μηχανοστάσιο.

1964 06 05 Το Βήμα σελ 10.jpg

22 χρόνια μετά, ένα άλλο ρυμουλκό, το Αρμαδόρες βυθίστηκε, πάλι στον Πειραιά, αυτή τη φορά κατά τη διάρκεια αναχώρησης του (τότε) Σοβιετικού κρουαζιερόπλοιου Fedor Shalyapin. Απολογισμός και πάλι τραγικός, ο μηχανικός του ρυμουλκού.

Διαβάστε σχετικά δημοσιεύματα από την εφημερίδα "Τα Νέα" της εποχής εκείνης:

1986 06 21 Τα Νέα σελ 1.jpg

1986 06 21 Τα Νέα σελ 14.jpg

1986 06 24 Τα Νέα σελ 18.jpg

1986 06 25 Τα Νέα σελ 15.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Aυτό το παρατημένο Ρ/Κ στη "μαρίνα" του Περάματος, ξέρει κάποιος να μας πει το όνομα του;

Ρώτησα και κάποιους θαμώνες εκεί δίπλα του αλλά δεν ξέρανε...

tug1.jpg

----------


## emmpapad

ELLINIS  το άγνωστο ρ/κ που ψάχνεις στη μαρίνα Περάματος είναι
το ΟΥΡΑΝΟΣ νηολογίου Πειραιά 1629.
Κατασκευή και χρήση το 1960 στα Ελληνικά ναυπηγεία.
Είναι 90 grt. 

ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ευχαριστώ Εμμανουήλ, και μάλιστα έμπρακτα με μια φωτο από την Κυνοσούρα. Κάτω στην ακτή μπροστά από το νταμάρι υπάρχει αυτό το κουφάρι...
Ποιό να ήταν άραγε;

Image21.jpg

----------


## emmpapad

ELLINIS είναι το 
Ρ/Κ ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Νηολογίου Πειραιά 2548.
Κατασκευή του 58 και 218 gt.
Πρώην ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΥ ΝΤΕΜΗ.

Στις 23-11-1998 ως ρυμουλκό ασφαλείας στη Θεσσαλονίκη ενώ βρισκόταν
δίπλα στο Δ/Ξ ΚΡΗΤΗ ΓΚΟΛΝΤ, ξαφνικό μπουρίνι με ανατολικό άνεμο 9 bf
και λόγω ισχυρού κυματισμού έσπασε τον αγωγό μεταφοράς πετρελαίου
που κυριολεκτικά έλουσε το ρ/κ με αποτέλεσμα να απανθρακωθούν και
οι τέσσερεις ναυτικοί του.

ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παμπαλαιο ρυμουλκο του Βερνικου

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)


Vernikos rymoulko.JPG

----------


## Apostolos

Ας πούμε ότι τον τελευταίο καιρό παρατηρώ μεγάλη ανανέωση του αρχαίου στόλου των Ρ/Κ. Η Ελλάδα ήταν μια χώρα που όταν την επισκεπτόμουν με καράβι μου θύμιζε (όπως και σε πολλά άλλα φυσικά) Αραβικό κράτος. Τα Ρ/Κ της περασμένης 40ετίας ήταν το καλωσόρισμα και η προσγείωση στην ελληνική φτηνιάρικη, απαρχαιωμένη και μη πολιτισμένη πραγματικότητα. Ρ/Κ με μία μηχανή, με τα παλιά λάστιχα από φορτηγά, σε κακή κατάσταση, και με πληρώματα που λίγο διαφορά κάνουν απο τους Αφρικανους. Παντόφλα, σορτσάκι και μονίμως να ζητάν τσιγάρα. Φαίνεται ότι τελευταία οι εταιρίες αποφάσισαν να σοβαρευτούν και τουλάχιστο με second hand να μπουν στο παιχνίδι της εξέλιξης...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το ρυμουλκο _ΕΙΡΗΝΗ_ του Βερνικου σε φωτογραφια του 2006 στην Κωνσταντινουπολη πηγαινοντας προς τις Πριγκηπονησους.

Irene.jpg

Το _ΕΙΡΗΝΗ_ ηταν το ρυμουλκο του Αμερικανικου ναυτικου *USAT-755* και ναυπηγηθηκε στην Continental Shipbuilding, Brooklyn, NY  το 1944.  Εχει μηκος 25,8 μετρων και πλατος 7,2 μετρων. Τονναζ 141,4 τοννων και μηχανη Clark diesel   650 ιππων (HP)

Απο το http://www.hnsa.org/ships/vernicos.htm διαβαζουμε




> This ST ('small tug') class diesel tug was designed and built under the direction of the U.S. Army Transportation Corps to assist with the port handling of the huge Allied merchant fleet during WWII. Its original designation - *U.S. ARMY ST-755* - is still visible at the bow. After the war, ST-755 was one of more than 100 surplus vessels donated to Greece, most of them 'Liberty' dry cargo vessels.
> 
> The government in turn offered the merchant vessels to the Greek shipping community on generous financial terms to help restart activities after the wartime devastation of their fleet.
> 
> _ST-755_ was acquired by the 'Nicolas E. Vernicos Shipping Co.' of Piraeus and renamed the *Vernicos Irini*. She provided more than 50 years of towage and salvage services, before being finally laid up in Salonika in 2000.
> 
> In 2002, she was offered to the Rahmi M. Ko&#231; Museum by Nicolas A. Vernicos and after being towed to Turkey and undergoing cosmetic restoration at RMK Marine in Tuzla, went on display in October 2003. She was subsequently returned to Tuzla in 2006 for major repairs including recommissioning the Clark engine, and is now on the Turkish register in fully seaworthy condition.


Irene2.jpg

Επισης εδω http://www.flickr.com/photos/22212359@N06/2517512268/ βλεπουμε

Irene3.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Ψάχνοντας για κάτι άλλο στο διαδίκτυο έπεσα επάνω στο παρακάτω και το ονόμασα ΠΡΩΤΗ ΕΙΡΗΝΗ ΤΟΥ ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΥ για να το ξεχωρίσω από αυτό που δημοσίευσε ο φίλος Νίκος Πέππας  στη σελίδα 22 του ιδίου θέματος.

Πηγή :
http://pages14-18.mesdiscussions.net/pages1418/Forum-Pages-d-Histoire-aviation-marine/marine-1914-1918/remorquer-sauvetage-iroise-sujet_880_1.htm
..................................................  ..................................................  ................................
..................................................  ..................................................  ................................ 
Le site miramarshipindex.org recense lΆ_Iroise_ ainsi : 

http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/192841

Remorqueur _Chernomor_ construit pour la Marine Imp&eacute;riale Russe en 1911 par les chantiers Bellino-Fendrich &agrave; Odessa. 
663 tx 
54,8 x 9,3 m 
1 machine alternative &agrave; vapeur 
1924 : devient lΆ_Iroise_ 
1936 : prend le nom de _Irini Vernicos_ 
1939 : devient lΆ_Atrato_ 
1948 : il est possible quΆil devienne le _Th&eacute;oclitos_, mais nΆest pas list&eacute; 
02.06.1941 : il est abandonn&eacute; &agrave; Suda Bay. 

Voil&agrave; tout ce dont je dispose, jΆesp&egrave;re avoir r&eacute;pondu, du moins en partie &agrave; vos attentes. 

Εδώ σαν *IROISE*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΑΤΛΑΣ* 




> IDNo:     5127413     Year:     1942
> Name:     DESTINY     Keel:     
> Type:     Tug     Launch Date:     1.7.42
> Flag:     GBR     Date of completion:     30.7.42
> Tons:     534     Link:     1706
> DWT:     783     Yard No:     197
> Length overall:     43.6     Ship Design:     
> LPP:     41.1     Country of build:     USA
> Beam:     10.3     Builder:     Defoe SB Co
> ...


Atlas 1944.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Vernicos Kitty_





> IDNo:     5367025     Year:     1944
> Name:     EMPIRE JULIA     Keel:     
> Type:     Tug     Launch Date:     22.4.44
> Flag:     GBR     Date of completion:     7.44
> Tons:     593     Link:     1500
> DWT:         Yard No:     70
> Length overall:     43.6     Ship Design:     
> LPP:     41.1     Country of build:     GBR
> Beam:     10.1     Builder:     Clelands Successors
> ...


Vernicos Kitty.jpg

www.delcampe.net

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ενα ρυμουλκο του Ματσα, ναυπηγημενο το 1945

Matsas 1945.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το ρυμουλκο _Πηγασος_ (*Pegasus*) απο μικρο φιλμ επικαιρων του Ιανουαριου 1990
http://www.videoactive.eu/VideoActiv...em=0&curpage=0

Pegasus.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ιδού ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο για την εταιρεία Λουκά Ματσα και τις ναυαγοσωστικες εργασίες της από την εφημερίδα _Σημαία_ της 1ης Ιανουαρίου 1930.

19300101 Fokis3 Shmaia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το _Μαριγω Ματσα_ (*Marigo Matsas*) οπως το βλεπουμε σε μια σκηνη της ταινιας  _Δολλαρια και Ονειρα_ του 1959  (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FVBZiBSki4).

photo[21].JPG

Συγκρινετε και με αυτο 
13.jpg
http://www.matsas.gr/TugsPhotos.htm 

Απο Miramar



> Year:
> 
> 1919
> 
> Name:
> 
> ST.ATHAN
> 
> 
> ...


Σημ.  Η Μαριγω Ματσα ηταν η συζυγος του ιδρυτου της εταιρειας Λουκα Ματσα

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τεσσερεις φωτογραφιες ρυμουλκων στον Πειραια το 1945-46. Μαζι τους και ο Αβερωφ.

132469.jpg132470.jpg132472.jpg132473.jpg
Απο το Australian War Memorial http://www.awm.gov.au/search/collect...piraeus&page=3

----------


## τοξοτης

> Ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα ρυμουλκά μας, το _ΜΑΤΣΑΣ ΣΤΑΡ_ της "Matsas Salvage & Towage", από τον περασμένο Σεπτέμβριο (2012) ανήκει σε εταιρεία με έδρα στη Βηρυτό (Λίβανος) και έχει μετονομαστεί σε _GLADIATOR_ υπό σημαία Belize. Κατασκευασμένο το _1977_ στην Ιαπωνία ως _SUMI MARU 9001_, φέρει _ΙΜΟ 762101_


GLADIATOR

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1753045
  Photographer:   Andreas Schlatterer

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το ιστορικότατο ρυμουλκό _ΟΛΠ 1_ που επί πολλά χρόνια σάπιζε στα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας,

17.jpg
_ST 772 - ΟΛΠ 1_

όπως "ιδίοις όμμασι" διαπίστωσα στην βόλτα μου την περασμένη Παρασκευή, δεν βρίσκεται πλέον εκεί. Γεγονός που έχει προξενήσει ...διεθνές ενδιαφέρον, μιας και χθες έλαβα email από τον καλό φίλο Peter Fitzpatrick, στο οποίο με ρωτάει αν γνωρίζω που βρίσκεται πλέον.

Αδελφό ρυμουλκό των ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ (ΦΟΥΛΗ), ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ, ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΥ ΕΙΡΗΝΗ _(δες εδώ)_ αλλά και αρκετών ακόμα του ίδιου τύπου που δούλεψαν στη χώρα μας, κατασκευασμένο σύμφωνα με το shipbuildinghistory.com το _1944_ στα ναυπηγεία "Bushey & Sons, Ira S", στη Νέα Υόρκη (ΗΠΑ), ως _ST 772_. Σύμφωνα με το ίδιο site, στην Ελλάδα ήρθε το _1947_ αρχικά ως _ΠΕΡΣΕΥΣ_ και αργότερα μετονομάστηκε σε _ΟΛΠ 1_. Προσωπικά να ευχηθώ να μην έφυγε για διάλυση, αλλά να οδηγήθηκε κάπου προς αποκατάσταση, αν και δυστυχώς το βρίσκω πολύ δύσκολο κάτι τέτοιο στην κατάσταση που είχε φτάσει μετά από τόσα χρόνια εγκατάλειψης. 

Άλλο ένα όμοιο ρυμουλκό με το _ΟΛΠ 1_ (σε πολύ καλύτερη κατάσταση όμως), είχα δει πριν λίγα χρόνια, τον Ιούλιο 2010, στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου της Σαλαμίνας. Η εικόνα του σαφέστατα παραπέμπει σε άλλο ένα πρώην ρυμουλκό του ΟΛΠ, δεν μπόρεσα να μάθω όμως κανένα του στοιχείο, ούτε και γνωρίζω το που βρίσκεται σήμερα.

18.jpg
_Άγνωστο - ST ???_

----------


## Ellinis

> Άλλο ένα όμοιο ρυμουλκό με το _ΟΛΠ 1_ (σε πολύ καλύτερη κατάσταση όμως), είχα δει πριν λίγα χρόνια, τον Ιούλιο 2010, στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου της Σαλαμίνας. Η εικόνα του σαφέστατα παραπέμπει σε άλλο ένα πρώην ρυμουλκό του ΟΛΠ, δεν μπόρεσα να μάθω όμως κανένα του στοιχείο, ούτε και γνωρίζω το που βρίσκεται σήμερα.
> 
> 18.jpg
> _Άγνωστο - ST ???_


Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία, όπως και τα στοιχεία που τη συνοδεύσανε.
Νομίζω όμως πως εδώ δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε με πρώην ρυμουλκό του ΟΛΠ αλλά του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού. Αν παρατηρήσεις θα δεις οτι στο φουγάρο και στην πλώρη (πίσω από το λάστιχο) έχουν γίνει μπαλώματα με μπογιά για να σβηστούν τα διακριτικά του πλοίου.

Συγκρίνοντας με κάποια σχέδια που είχα κάνει στη θητεία μου, νομίζω οτι το πλοίο είναι είτε το ΑΝΤΑΙΟΣ (Α 407) είτε το ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ (Α 409). Αδελφό τους ήταν και το ΠΕΛΩΨ (Α 430) αλλά δεν είχε αυτό το παραπέτο στην κόντρα γέφυρα.
Το ΑΝΤΑΙΟΣ (πρώην BUSY) παραχωρήθηκε στο Π.Ν. το 1947 και το 2005 βρισκόταν προς εκποίηση στην βάση της Αμφιάλης.
Το ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ (πρώην ΕΓΚΕΛΑΔΟΣ, CONFIDENT) είχε παραχωρηθεί το 1947 και πρέπει να έχει εκποιηθεί και αυτό.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ευχαριστώ για την αρωγή και την παράθεση στοιχείων φίλε Ellinis. Όσο για το σχόλιο σου,




> Νομίζω όμως πως εδώ δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε με πρώην ρυμουλκό του ΟΛΠ αλλά του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού. Αν παρατηρήσεις θα δεις οτι στο φουγάρο και στην πλώρη (πίσω από το λάστιχο) έχουν γίνει μπαλώματα με μπογιά για να σβηστούν τα διακριτικά του πλοίου.


θα πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι χρησιμοποίησα λάθος έκφραση. Θα έπρεπε να πω ότι η εικόνα του σαφέστατα παραπέμπει σε άλλο ένα πρώην Αμερικάνικο ρυμουλκό του Β'Π.Π. από αυτά που παραχωρήθηκαν ή και αγοράστηκαν στην χώρα μας, και όχι αναγκαστικά σε "πρώην ρυμουλκό του ΟΛΠ".

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το ιστορικότατο ρυμουλκό _ΟΛΠ 1_ που επί πολλά χρόνια σάπιζε στα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας,
> 
> 17.jpg
> _ST 772 - ΟΛΠ 1_
> 
> όπως "ιδίοις όμμασι" διαπίστωσα στην βόλτα μου την περασμένη Παρασκευή, δεν βρίσκεται πλέον εκεί. Γεγονός που έχει προξενήσει ...διεθνές ενδιαφέρον, μιας και χθες έλαβα email από τον καλό φίλο Peter Fitzpatrick, στο οποίο με ρωτάει αν γνωρίζω που βρίσκεται πλέον.
> 
> Αδελφό ρυμουλκό των ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ (ΦΟΥΛΗ), ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ, ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΥ ΕΙΡΗΝΗ _(δες εδώ)_ αλλά και αρκετών ακόμα του ίδιου τύπου που δούλεψαν στη χώρα μας, κατασκευασμένο σύμφωνα με το shipbuildinghistory.com το _1944_ στα ναυπηγεία "Bushey & Sons, Ira S", στη Νέα Υόρκη (ΗΠΑ), ως _ST 772_. Σύμφωνα με το ίδιο site, στην Ελλάδα ήρθε το _1947_ αρχικά ως _ΠΕΡΣΕΥΣ_ και αργότερα μετονομάστηκε σε _ΟΛΠ 1_.


Πάμε να δούμε μία ενδιαφέρουσα "πτυχή" στα στοιχεία - ιστορικό του Ρ/Κ _ΟΛΠ 1_. 

Όπως είχα γράψει στο ποστ που παραθέτω, το ρυμουλκό ήταν : "κατασκευασμένο σύμφωνα με το shipbuildinghistory.com το _1944_ στα ναυπηγεία "Bushey & Sons, Ira S", στη Νέα Υόρκη (ΗΠΑ), ως _ST 772_. Σύμφωνα με το ίδιο site, στην Ελλάδα ήρθε το _1947_ αρχικά ως _ΠΕΡΣΕΥΣ_ και αργότερα μετονομάστηκε σε _ΟΛΠ 1_."

Στον καθρέφτη του ρυμουλκού -επί όλα τα χρόνια που ήταν παραπεταμένο στα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας- ανεγράφετο πρόχειρα (όπως μπορείτε να δείτε και στην πιό πάνω φωτό) ο αριθμός _772_, και μαζί με άλλους φίλους που το είχαμε συζητήσει, πίστευα και εγώ ότι αυτός ο αριθμός δεν μπορεί να είχε γραφτεί τυχαία, και ότι αντιστοιχούσε στον αριθμό κατασκευής του _ST 772_. Όπως όμως δείχνουν τα πράγματα, το Ρ/Κ _ΟΛΠ 1_ κατά πολύ μεγάλη πιθανότητα, _δεν_ πρέπει να είναι το πρώην _ST 772_. Και εξηγούμαι :

Ο ΟΛΠ από ότι φαίνεται, αριθμεί για κάποιους λόγους που προσωπικά δεν γνωρίζω, τα παροπλισμένα "πρώην" πλοία του. Έτσι, εκτός από το Ρ/Κ _ΟΛΠ 1_ το οποίο έφερε γραμμένο στον καθρέφτη του όπως είπαμε τον αριθμό _772_, παρομοίως και τα ρυμουλκά _ΟΛΠ 10_ και _ΟΛΠ 11_ το διάστημα που ήταν παροπλισμένα στο Κερατσίνι, έφεραν γραμμένους στα πλαινά τους (επίσης πρόχειρα) τους αριθμούς _767_ και _768_ αντίστοιχα.

40.jpg
_Κερατσίνι - 02/2009_

Ακόμα, η υδροφόρα του ΟΛΠ (Ν.Π. 2049) που βρίσκεται για πολλά χρόνια ημιβουλιαγμένη στα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας, φέρει τον αριθμό _757_.

41.jpg
_Αμπελάκια - 08/2013_

Τι έχει συμβεί λοιπόν στην περίπτωση του _ΟΛΠ 1_ και γιατί ο αριθμός στον καθρέφτη του αντιστοιχεί με τον αριθμό _ST 772_ που δίνει ως πρώτο "όνομα" του το _shipbuildinghistory.com_ ??? Κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη, το συγκεκριμμένο site έπεσε ...θύμα κάποιας πληροφόρησης ή κάποιας φωτογραφίας με το ρυμουλκό στα Αμπελάκια. Μέχρι πριν λίγα χρόνια, οι πληροφορίες που παρέθετε σχετικά με το _ST 772_, φτάνανε μέχρι το όνομα _ΠΕΡΣΕΥΣ_. Μαθαίνοντας ή βλέποντας ότι στο _ΟΛΠ 1_ ανεγράφετο ο αριθμός _772_, το συσχετίσανε λανθασμένα με το _ST 772 - ΠΕΡΣΕΥΣ_ και πρόσθεσαν αρκετά αργότερα το *"later OLP 1"*.




> *ST 772 - Bushey & Sons, Ira S. - Brooklyn NY – 1944 - Ex-DPC 58, sold 1947 as Perseus (Greece), later OLP 1*


Κατόπιν αυτών, που είναι η προσωπική μου άποψη, και εφόσον πράγματι ισχύουν, δημιουργείται το ερώτημα ποιό πρώην Αμερικάνικο ST είναι - ήταν το _Ρ/Κ ΟΛΠ 1_.

----------


## Ellinis

Όμορφη φωτογραφία από ένα σκάφος με ιδιαίτερες καταβολές. Το πρώτο του όνομα ήταν το JOHANN WESSELS και έμεινε υπό γερμανική σημαία ως το 1977. Το 1976 υπό κυπριακή σημαία μετονομάστηκε VICTORY και το 1977 LIBERTY υπό Παναμά. Αγοράστηκε από την Ν.Ε. Βερνίκος το 1979.   

Kαι μια φωτογραφία του στα νιάτα του. Δεν έχει αλλάξει και πολύ!

1040_org.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Αγιος Γερασιμος* απο το αγγλικο Ebay αυτη την εβδομαδα.

ΑΓ Γερ.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Την παρατιθέμενη φωτό με το ρυμουλκό _POMBOO_ ημιβυθισμένου κάπου στη Τανζανία, την βρήκα σήμερα τυχαία σε σερφάρισμα στο flickr. Η χρονολογία λήψης της σύμφωνα με τον φωτογράφο είναι η 09/06/2011, αλλά δεν αναφέρεται κανένα άλλο στοιχείο.

Wayan Vota_09-06-2011.jpg
_flickr - Wayan Vota_

Ψάχνοντας στις βάσεις δεδομένων με μόνο στοιχείο το όνομα του, βρήκα στο equasis τον αριθμό του _ΙΜΟ 7362237_, ως έτος κατασκευής του το _1992_ και τις αναφορές ότι έκτοτε φέρει το ίδιο όνομα και σημαία _Τανζανίας_, ενώ ανήκει στον αντίστοιχο ....."ΟΛΠ" του Νταρ Ες Σαλάαμ (Tanzania Ports Authority). 

Τώρα βέβαια, για ποιό λόγο να μας απασχολήσει ένα ρυμουλκό βυθισμένο στη Τανζανία, και μάλιστα στο παρόν θέμα (Ελληνικά Ρυμουλκά). Ο λόγος είναι ότι σε άλλη βάση δεδομένων, ως κατασκευαστής (Builder) του ρυμουλκού αναφέρεται το ναυπηγείο _Γκούμα στη Σαλαμίνα_ (GOUMAS SHIPYARD - SALAMIS ISLAND, GREECE). Θα πρέπει όμως εδώ να εκφράσω τις αμφιβολίες μου για το αν το _1992_ είναι πράγματι η χρονιά κατασκευής του ρυμουλκού. Ο αριθμός ΙΜΟ του σαφέστατα (για να μην πω πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας) παραπέμπει σε πλοίο κατασκευασμένο στις αρχές της δεκαετίας '70, και όσον αφορά το ναυπηγείο Γκούμα στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας, εξ όσων γνωρίζω λειτουργούσε από τα μέσα δεκαετίας '60 'εως τα τέλη δεκαετίας '70 (τουλάχιστον για αυτό το χρονικό διάστημα έχω βρει αναφορές για πλοία που έχουν κατασκευαστεί εκεί). 

Γνωρίζει άραγε κανείς οποιοδήποτε στοιχείο για το ρυμουλκό ???

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Tugboats.jpgO ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ κ ο ΤΟΛΜΗΡΟΣ του Λουκά Μάτσα ίσως το 1980. Ο ΤΟΛΜΗΡΟΣ (43/246) πρέπει να ήταν από τα βρετανικά Εmpire του Β' Π.Π. Κάτι περισσότερο γιά αυτό;
Ακόμα κ μέσα στην δεκαετία του 80  αρκετά Ρ/Κ ήταν ατμοκίνητα (παλινδρομική μηχανή) ενώ αγοράζονταν από Έλληνες σε μεγάλη ηλικία.

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε Β.Χ., ο ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1937 στα Rim.Riuniti Panfido, της Βενετίας ως TITANUS. Αγοράστηκε σε προχωρημένη ηλικία, το 1977, και διαλύθηκε το 1988.Ο ΤΟΛΜΗΡΟΣ ήταν πραγματικά το πρώην EMPIRE JESTER ναυπήγησης 1943. Αγοράστηκε από το Μάτσα το 1973 και διαλύθηκε το 1986 στο Πέραμα.
Αυτά τα παλια ρυμουλκά με τα κλασσικά ψηλά φουγάρα είχαν μια κάποια αρχοντιά!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στην γνωστη καρτ ποσταλ του *Αγαμεμνονος* στον ισθμο Κορινθου, το ρυμουλκο ειναι το *Τιταν*...

Titan Agamemnon.jpg
Τιταν.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο Πέραμα, στο μικρό λιμανάκι που βρίσκεται δυτικά από την προβλήτα των αμφίπλωρων βρίσκεται εγκατελειμμένο το ρυμουλκό _ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ_. Μόνα στοιχεία για αυτό η παρακάτω πρόσφατη ανακοίνωση του ΟΛΠ,




> _Εκποίηση Ρ/Κ «ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ» (ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ) Ν.Π. 1630_
> Ανακοινώνουμε ότι ο Οργανισμός Λιμένος Πειραιώς Α.Ε. διενεργεί  ανοικτό πλειοδοτικό διαγωνισμό για την αναγκαστική απομάκρυνση με  διαδικασία εκποίησης σύμφωνα με τα οριζόμενα του Ν.2881/2001, του  επικίνδυνου και επιβλαβούς πλοίου – πλωτού ναυπηγήματος, _Ρ/Κ «ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ»  (ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ) Ν.Π. 1630_, το οποίο βρίσκεται ακινητοποιημένο στο θαλάσσιο  χώρο στο Λιμανάκι Περάματος, με αριθμό διακήρυξης 17/2014.


από την οποία μαθαίνουμε τον αριθμό νηολογίου του καθώς και το προηγούμενο (???) - τωρινό (???) όνομα του _"ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ"_, καθώς και μία παλιά φθαρμένη ταμπελίτσα στην πόρτα της γέφυρας με κείμενο στην Νορβηγική γλώσσα.

IMG_0020.jpg___IMG_0027.jpg

Στην ντάνα του ναυπηγείου Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα, βλέπουμε σε χθεσινή φωτό το ρυμουλκό _ΤΑΚΗΣ Μ. ΙΙ_, προφανώς στη δύση της καριέρας του. Κατασκευασμένο το _1957_ στη Σκωτία (Lamont - Port Glasgow, U.K.) ως _WRESTLER_ με αριθμό _ΙΜΟ 5393579_. Ήρθε στη χώρα μας το _1979_, μετονομάστηκε σε _ΚΡΕΤΑΝ ΣΑΛΒΟΡ_ και νηολογήθηκε στον Άγιο Νικόλαο της Κρήτης. Το _1989_ μετονομάστηκε σε _ΤΑΚΗΣ Μ. ΙΙ_ και μετανηολογήθηκε διαδοχικά σε Αλιβέρι και Χαλκίδα.

IMG_0263.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το Ρ/Κ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ του Μάτσα που ανελκύστηκε πρόσφατα από τον Αη-Γιώργη, είδε κανείς που το έχουν πάει;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

ShipSpotting.com

© peter j. fitzpatrick

Το _ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ_ που είχε βυθιστεί ήταν του Λυμπουσάκη _(εδώ)_ και όχι του Μάτσα. Η βύθιση του μάλιστα είχε γίνει στη βάση ρυμουλκών του Λυμπουσάκη.

ShipSpotting.com

© Dennis Mortimer

Όσο για το τι απέγινε, χωρίς να παίρνω και όρκο, νομίζω ότι το πήρε το μάτι μου στο διαλυτήριο πλοίων δίπλα στην γερμανική στο Πέραμα (δίπλα στην ΕΤΕΚΑ)

----------


## Ellinis

Eυχαριστώ. Ένας φίλος από την Ολλανδία μου είχε γράψει πρόσφατα οτι κάποιοι ήθελαν να το πάρουν για να το κάνουν μουσείο...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Άλλο ένα όμοιο ρυμουλκό με το _ΟΛΠ 1_ (σε πολύ καλύτερη κατάσταση όμως), είχα δει πριν λίγα χρόνια, τον Ιούλιο 2010, στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου της Σαλαμίνας. Η εικόνα του σαφέστατα παραπέμπει σε άλλο ένα πρώην ρυμουλκό του ΟΛΠ, δεν μπόρεσα να μάθω όμως κανένα του στοιχείο, ούτε και γνωρίζω το που βρίσκεται σήμερα.
> 
> 18.jpg
> _Άγνωστο - ST ???_





> Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία, όπως και τα στοιχεία που τη συνοδεύσανε.
> Νομίζω όμως πως εδώ δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε με πρώην ρυμουλκό του ΟΛΠ αλλά του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού. Αν παρατηρήσεις θα δεις οτι στο φουγάρο και στην πλώρη (πίσω από το λάστιχο) έχουν γίνει μπαλώματα με μπογιά για να σβηστούν τα διακριτικά του πλοίου.
> 
> Συγκρίνοντας με κάποια σχέδια που είχα κάνει στη θητεία μου, νομίζω οτι το πλοίο είναι είτε το ΑΝΤΑΙΟΣ (Α 407) είτε το ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ (Α 409). Αδελφό τους ήταν και το ΠΕΛΩΨ (Α 430) αλλά δεν είχε αυτό το παραπέτο στην κόντρα γέφυρα.
> Το ΑΝΤΑΙΟΣ (πρώην BUSY) παραχωρήθηκε στο Π.Ν. το 1947 και το 2005 βρισκόταν προς εκποίηση στην βάση της Αμφιάλης.
> Το ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ (πρώην ΕΓΚΕΛΑΔΟΣ, CONFIDENT) είχε παραχωρηθεί το 1947 και πρέπει να έχει εκποιηθεί και αυτό.


Σωστότατος (όπως άλλωστε συνηθίζει να είναι) ο φίλος _Ellinis_. Το ρυμουλκό στην φωτό μου από τον Ιούλιο 2010 στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου της Σαλαμίνας είναι (ήταν) πράγματι το _ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ - Α 409_ (πρώην ΕΓΚΕΛΑΔΟΣ, CONFIDENT). Στοιχεία (δες comments) και συγκρίσεις _εδώ_.

----------


## nauxa

Αναγνωριζει κανεις φιλος το πλοιο που βρισκεται πισω απο το ρυμουλκο (στη φωτο που βρισκεται στον παραπανω συνδεσμο)? Λογικα προκειται για καποιο ναυαγισμενο πλοιαριο του ΠΝ ή ΛΣ τι λετε?

----------


## Ellinis

Αγαπητέ nauxa, αν λες αυτό εδώ τότε θα'λεγα πως είναι κάποιο "ΒΒ" του ΠΝ. Τουλάχιστον εμένα μου έφερε στο μυαλό τα Βοηθητικά Βάσης που κάνανε το δρομολόγιο Ναυτικό Πέραμα-Ναύσταθμος. Από το καφέ χρώμα πράγματι φαίνεται πως έκανε κάποιο καιρό παρέα με τα ψάρια...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Διατίθεται και σε καλύτερες πόζες, από τον Φεβρουάριο του 2009 όταν το είχα δει λίγο πριν την διάλυση του στον μώλο ΔΕΗ, μαζί με το ρυμουλκό Νο 12 του ΟΛΠ (διακρίνεται στη δεύτερη φωτό).

IMG_0107.jpg___IMG_0124.jpg

----------


## Leonardos.B

> Διατίθεται και σε καλύτερες πόζες, από τον Φεβρουάριο του 2009 όταν το είχα δει λίγο πριν την διάλυση του στον μώλο ΔΕΗ, μαζί με το ρυμουλκό Νο 12 του ΟΛΠ (διακρίνεται στη δεύτερη φωτό).
> 
> IMG_0107.jpg___IMG_0124.jpg


Tο συγκεκριμένο (μέρος μιας παρτίδας απο 4,που είχαν κατασκευασθεί,για την μεταφορά ανωτέρων),είχε παραχωρηθεί απο (-αν θυμάμαι καλά-) τέλη δεκαετίας του 80,στην ομάδα υποβρυχίων εργασιών του Ναυστάθμου Σαλαμίνας,και είχαν προστεθεί πρύμα κομπρεσέρ αέρα για τον δύτη,καπόνια για ανέλκυση -ανάρτηση εγαλείων-εξαρτημάτων  κλπ.

----------


## τοξοτης

Στην ιστοσελίδα του <<photoship.co.uk>> βρήκα τις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες που ίσως έχουν ενδιαφέρον , ίσως κάποιος ή κάποιοι να προσθέσουν κάποιο σχόλιο ( αν έχουν δημοσιευθεί ξανά , επειδή δε το έψαξα , παρακαλώ να τις διαγράψετε.

Vernicos Alexia-01.jpg
Vernicos < Alexia >
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...0Alexia-01.jpg

Vernicos Barbara IV-01.jpg
Vernicos <Barbara IV>
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ra%20IV-01.jpg

Vernicos Barbara IV--Vernicos Alexia--Vernicos Giorgis-01.jpg
Vernicos < Barbara IV-Alexia-Giorgis>
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Giorgis-01.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο αμέσως προηγούμενο ποστ να προσθέσουμε ακόμα μία φωτογραφία με τα τρία ρυμουλκά πριν καταλήξουν λίγο καιρό μετά (όπως είδαμε) στα βράχια της ακτής.

ShipSpotting.com

© Chris Howell

Πρόκειται για τα _VERNICOS BARBARA_ (1958 - IMO 5144978) επάνω, _VERNICOS ALEXIA_ (1960 - IMO 5387154) κάτω αριστερά, _VERNICOS GIORGIOS_ (1960 - IMO 5272440). Την πράγματι ενδιαφέρουσα ιστορία τους την διαβάζουμε από το shipspotting :




> *During 1981 three ex Liverpool tugs while being towed to new owners in  Greece came adrift and ended up on the rocks at Solva,  Pembrokeshire,South Wales - 18/10/1981.  
> 
> Vernicos Giorgis was towing the other two, and broke up first with the others following within a few months.*

----------


## Ellinis

> Στο Πέραμα, στο μικρό λιμανάκι που βρίσκεται δυτικά από την προβλήτα των αμφίπλωρων βρίσκεται εγκατελειμμένο το ρυμουλκό _ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ_. Μόνα στοιχεία για αυτό η παρακάτω πρόσφατη ανακοίνωση του ΟΛΠ,
> 
> 
> 
> από την οποία μαθαίνουμε τον αριθμό νηολογίου του καθώς και το προηγούμενο (???) - τωρινό (???) όνομα του _"ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ"_, καθώς και μία παλιά φθαρμένη ταμπελίτσα στην πόρτα της γέφυρας με κείμενο στην Νορβηγική γλώσσα.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 153831___Συνημμένο Αρχείο 153832


Aυτό το μικρό ρυμουλκό έχει μεγάλη ιστορία, για την ακρίβεια 107 ετών! μιας και έχει ναυπηγηθεί το 1907 στο Ρότερνταμ. Τα χαρακτηριστικά του είναι 32 grt, 17,3 x 3,15 μ. 
Στον Πρώτο Παγκόσμιο είχε υπηρετήσει τους Άγγλους με το όνομα PHOEBUS (ή FIVOS) αλλά μετά τον πόλεμο δεν μπήκαν στο κόπο να το πάνε πίσω απ'όπου το είχαν φέρει.
Το Νοέμβριο του 1920 το εκποιήσανε από τη Ναυτική Βάση που διατηρούσαν στο Μούδρο και το αγόρασε η "Εταιρία Χημικών & Λιπασμάτων" που το μετονόμασε ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ. 
Από τότε άλλαξε διάφορους ιδιοκτήτες και ονόματα. Το 1934 μετονομάστηκε ΜΕΣΑΘΟΥΡΙ, το 1938 σε ΛΕΙΑ, το 1953 σε ΛΟΥΛΑ ΙΙ και το 1958 σε ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ. Το τι έκανε στον Β' Παγκόσμιο δεν το έχω βρει αλλά φαντάζομαι οτι παρέμεινε στην Ελλάδα και οτι θα το είχαν επιτάξει οι Γερμανοί.
Το ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ παραμένει και το επίσημο όνομα του πλοίου, μιας και το ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ που έχει γραφτεί στην πλώρη του, δεν έχει γραφτεί στα χαρτιά.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Να περάσουμε στα ρυμουλκά της "Portolos  Salvage & Towage" που βρίσκονται εγκαταλειμμένα τα τελευταία χρόνια  στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας, αρνούμενα .....πεισματικά να αδειάσουν τον χώρο  στον ΟΛΠ, παρ' όλους τους επαναλαμβανόμενους διαγωνισμούς απομάκρυνσης  τους που προκυρήσσει ανα διαστήματα. Από ότι διακρίνουμε πάντως στην  παρακάτω χθεσινή φωτό, σύντομα ο όρος "απομάκρυνση" θα μεταβληθεί σε  "ανέλκυση" όπως είθισται βέβαια "εις τοιαύτας περιπτώσεις".......
> 
> 05.jpg
> 
> Ας δούμε και τα στοιχεία τους (κατά σειρά, από δεξιά, μπροστά και προς τα πίσω) :
> 
> _ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΑΛΑΜΟΣ_ - IMO 7625392 - 1977, ΟΛΛΑΝΔΙΑ – πρώην ASPIANNA, BENIN SEAHORSE
> _ΠΑΥΛΟΣ ΜΠΑΚΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ_ - IMO 7637058 - 1977, ΟΛΛΑΝΔΙΑ – πρώην ELSAKAR, ESCRAVOS SEAHORSE
> _ΠΟΡΤΟΛΟΣ ΔΕΚΑ_ - IMO 7943110 - 1961, ΒΡΕΤΑΝΙΑ - πρώην SALVOR II, C.TALISMAN
> ...


Τα _ΠΟΡΤΟΛΟΣ ΔΕΚΑ_ και _ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΑΙΒΑΖΟΓΛΟΥ_ έχουν απομακρυνθεί πλέον από την περιοχή και πιθανόν να έχουν πάει ήδη για διάλυση. Μετά από αυτή την απομάκρυνση διακρίνεται καλύτερα το ημιβυθισμένο _ΑΣΠΡΟΓΙΑΛΙ_,




> To ΑΣΠΡΟΓΙΑΛΙ είναι το πρώην γαλλικό GOELAND II το  οποίο μετά την πτώχευση του Πόρτολου πέρασε το 2002 με πλειστηριασμό  στη Standard Tugs. Πρέπει να μισοβυθίστηκε το 2009.
> Ας το δούμε σε καλύτερες στιγμές σε μια φωτογραφία ενός καλού φίλου και μέγιστου ρυμουλκο-λάτρη! 
> 
> asprogiali1.jpg


και μπορούμε να το δούμε στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία.

IMG_0328.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 7 Ιουνίου 2014_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> *ASTYPAL.jpg*
> 
> *Γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι γι αυτό το σκάφος ?** Βρίσκεται στην Αστυπάλαια.*
> *Στην πρύμνη του έχει ανάγλυφο το όνομα ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ με νηολόγιο Πειραιά.*


Έστω και πολύ καθυστερημμένα (κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ) να απαντήσω στον φίλο _proussos_ ότι πρόκειται για ρυμουλκό που κατασκευάστηκε στην La Spezia της Ιταλίας το _1953_, με πρώτο του όνομα το _PROVENCAL 12_ και αριθμό _ΙΜΟ 5286116_. Στην χώρα μας ήρθε το _1977_ και μετονομάστηκε σε _ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ_ για την εταιρεία "Maritime Towing & Salvage" με αριθμό νηολογίου _Πειραιά 2210_.

Σύμφωνα τουλάχιστον με το equasis μετονομάστηκε σε _ΑΓΙΑ ΕΙΡΗΝΗ_ το _1995_, ενώ από τον Φεβρουάριο _2005_ εμφανίζεται να πουλήθηκε σε εταιρεία αγνώστων συμφερόντων και με άγνωστη έκτοτε σημαία. Στο shipspotting πάντως, _υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες του_ που το δείχνουν στην Αστυπάλαια (νομίζω στην ίδια θέση με την φωτό του proussos) εν έτει _2007_ με το όνομα _ATLAS I_ να γράφεται στα πλαινά της βαρδιόλας του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ένα πολύ όμορφο παλιό ρυμουλκό, το _ΚΕΡΒΕΡΟΣ_, εγκαταλειμμένο στην περιοχή Αχίλλι στην ανατολική πλευρά της Σκύρου, _σε μία πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία_ του _Μάριου Κορδιλα_.

Κατασκευασμένο το _1951_ ως _PLANGENT_ στη Μεγάλη Βρετανία (Dunston Richard Hessle), φέρει αριθμό _ΙΜΟ 5279527_. Στη χώρα μας ήρθε το _1987_, απέκτησε αριθμό νηολογίου _Πειραιά 4275_ και ύψωσε βέβαια Ελληνική σημαία. Στο grosstonnage.com βρίσκουμε το κάπως "παράδοξο", να ονομάζεται το ρυμουλκό _KERVEROS_ από το 1997 έως σήμερα, ενώ από το 1987 έως το 1996 _CERBERUS_, το ίδιο ουσιαστικά όνομα αλλά με διαφορετική "απόδοση" στην λατινική γραφή.

Η παραπάνω φωτό από την Σκύρο, κατά δήλωση του φωτογράφου έχει τραβηχτεί το _2008_, και άρα είναι πολύ πιθανό το ρυμουλκό να μην υπάρχει πιά αν κρίνουμε από την τότε εικόνα εγκατάλειψης του. Να το δούμε _σε μία ακόμα φωτό_ ως _PLANGENT_ από το shipspotting.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Ένα πολύ όμορφο παλιό ρυμουλκό, το _ΚΕΡΒΕΡΟΣ_, εγκαταλειμμένο στην περιοχή Αχίλλι στην ανατολική πλευρά της Σκύρου, _σε μία πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία_ του _Μάριου Κορδιλα_.
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ...........................................
> Η παραπάνω φωτό από την Σκύρο, κατά δήλωση του φωτογράφου έχει τραβηχτεί το _2008_, και άρα είναι πολύ πιθανό το ρυμουλκό να μην υπάρχει πιά αν κρίνουμε από την τότε εικόνα εγκατάλειψης του. Να το δούμε _σε μία ακόμα φωτό_ ως _PLANGENT_ από το shipspotting.


Δε γνωρίζω κατά πόσο το marinetraffic είναι αξιόπιστο γι αυτό παραθέτω το πιο κάτω με επιφύλαξη

*KERVEROS*  IMO: *5279527* 
  Διακριτικό: *-* 
  Σημαία: *-* 
  AIS Τύπος: *Tug* 
  Ολική Χωρητικότητα (GRT): *158* 
  Χωρητικότητα (DWT): *-* 
  Μήκος x Πλάτος: *28.3m x 7.37m* 
  Έτος κατασκευής: *1951
*

Κατάσταση: *Ενεργό* 


  Τελευταία ενημέρωση: 2014-06-23 21:31:00

http://www.marinetraffic.com/gr/ais/...essel:KERVEROS

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αγαπητέ φίλε _τοξότης_, σας έχω απαντήσει _εδώ_.

----------


## Ellinis

To ΘΗΣΕΥΣ, ένα παλιό ρυμουλκό του ΜΑΤΣΑ που είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1924 στα J. I. Thornycroft & Co. του Southampton ως SIR WILLIAM MACINTOSH. Στην Ελλάδα ήρθε το 1960 για το Λουκά Μάτσα & Υιοί και ονομάστηκε ΘΗΣΕΥΣ, εκτός από τη περίοδο 1972-78 που λεγόταν ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΜΑΤΣΑΣ. Διαλύθηκε το 1981. 

theseus.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και μόνο που βλέπεις αυτό το φουγάρο σε πιάνει δέος, για να μην μιλήσω για το έτος κατασκευής που ούτε οι πατεράδες μας δεν είχαν γεννηθεί ακόμα, και για πολλούς ούτε οι καν οι παπούδες τους. Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Ellinis, και ας μου επιτραπεί να προσθέσω τον αριθμό ΙΜΟ 5358995 που έφερε το ρυμουλκό.

----------


## τοξοτης

ioannismatsas-armadores.jpg
Τα Ιωάννης Μάτσας και Αρμαδώρες στη Σύρο.

Το Ιωάννης Μάτσας σύμφωνα με την ιστοσελίδα της πηγής έχει την πιο κάτω ιστορία :

  Built 1924 as SIR WILLIAM MACINTOSH for Dept of Railways & Harbours, South Africa. 226 grt.
  1937: Sold to James Dredging, Towage & Tpt Co Ltd.
  1938: Renamed PROTEA.

  1938: Sold to Tees Towing Co Ltd., renamed EUSTON CROSS.
*1960: Sold to Loucas Matsas & Sons, renamed THISEUS.*

  1972: Renamed IOANNIS MATSAS.
1978: Renamed THISEUS.

  1981: Scrapped in Greece.
http://s570.photobucket.com/user/Hel...dores.jpg.html

----------


## τοξοτης

Minotauros2.jpg
Μινώταυρος 2 και .......λίγο Μια...........

http://s570.photobucket.com/user/Hel...auros.jpg.html

----------


## τοξοτης

> ioannismatsas-armadores.jpg
> Τα Ιωάννης Μάτσας και Αρμαδώρες στη Σύρο.
> 
> Το Ιωάννης Μάτσας σύμφωνα με την ιστοσελίδα της πηγής έχει την πιο κάτω ιστορία :
> 
>   Built 1924 as SIR WILLIAM MACINTOSH for Dept of Railways & Harbours, South Africa. 226 grt.
>   1937: Sold to James Dredging, Towage & Tpt Co Ltd.
>   1938: Renamed PROTEA.
> 
> ...


*EUSTON CROSS*

Euston Cross-01.jpg

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...E/index32.html

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εγκαταλειμένο ρυμουλκό _σε παραλία της Λέρου_.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ρ-Κ ΑΓ. ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ II στο ΠΕΡΑΜΑ το 1969 αγνώστων λοιπών στοιχείων. Κοιτάξτε πόσο .......άδειο ήταν το Πέραμα.

Ρ-Κ ΑΓ. ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ II ΠΕΡΑΜΑ 1969.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το ρυμουλκό _ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΑΛΑΜΟΣ_ (IMO 7625392 - 1977, ΟΛΛΑΝΔΙΑ – πρώην ASPIANNA, BENIN SEAHORSE) που για χρόνια βρισκόταν εγκαταλειμένο με άλλα ρυμουλκά της "Portolos Tugs" στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας (το βλέπουμε _εδώ_ δεξιά στη φωτό), διαλύεται στο Πέραμα στο γνωστό χώρο δίπλα στη γερμανική σκάλα.

IMG_0543.jpg
_6/9/2014_

Το ρυμουλκό _ΤΟΡΑ_ με αριθμό νηολογίου Πειραιά 7512 (_φωτό εδώ_), κατασκευασμένο το 1955 στη Γερμανία με ΙΜΟ 5287823, όταν τελείωσε την "σταδιοδρομία" του στη χώρα μας, δεν διαλύθηκε ολόκληρο, αλλά όπως μας λέει ο καλός φίλος Εμμανουήλ (emmpapad) μετετράπη σε ανοικτή φορτηγίδα κατόπιν κοψίματος της υπερκατασκευής και "τετραγωνισμού" πλώρης και πρύμης, με νέο όνομα το _ΝΑΥΠΗΓΕΙΑ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΑΚΗ_ και αριθμό νηολογίου Πειραιά 2542. Μπορούμε να δούμε την φορτηγίδα (ή αν προτιμάτε ότι απέμεινε από το ρυμουλκό) σε χθεσινή φωτό από το ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στη Σαλαμίνα.

IMG_0289.jpg
_6/9/2014_

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το ρυμουλκό _ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΑΛΑΜΟΣ_ (IMO 7625392 - 1977, ΟΛΛΑΝΔΙΑ – πρώην ASPIANNA, BENIN SEAHORSE) που για χρόνια βρισκόταν εγκαταλειμένο με άλλα ρυμουλκά της "Portolos Tugs" στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας (το βλέπουμε _εδώ_ δεξιά στη φωτό), διαλύεται στο Πέραμα στο γνωστό χώρο δίπλα στη γερμανική σκάλα.
> _6/9/2014_


Δύο ακόμη φωτογραφίες του απο τον Aleksi Lindstr&#246;m 

Nisos Kalamos-2.jpgNisos Kalamos-1.jpg
Laid up in Ambelakia, Salamina, Piraeus on May 10, 2010

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1137919
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1137921
  Photographer:   Aleksi Lindstr&#246;m

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και μία δική μου με το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΑΛΑΜΟΣ φωτογραφημένο στις 22-02-2014.

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΑΛΑΜΟΣ 01 22-02-2014.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Ας δούμε και μία δική μου με το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΑΛΑΜΟΣ φωτογραφημένο στις 22-02-2014.
> 
> ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΑΛΑΜΟΣ 01 22-02-2014.jpg


Η άχρηστη πληροφορία της ημέρας :

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΑΛΑΜΟΣ

Νησί του Ιονίου πελάγους, ΝΑ της Λευκάδας, μεταξύ των νησιών Μεγανησίου ΔΒΔ, Καστού ΝΝΑ και της ακτής της Ακαρνανίας ΒΒΑ.

			    Έχει σχήμα επίμηκες, επιφ. 25 τ.χμ., 7ο της Επτανήσου, 59ο της Χώρας.  			    Ακραία σημεία τα ακρωτήρια Κεφάλι ΝΔ, Ασπρογιάλι ΒΑ 			    και Τράχηλας ΒΔ 			    Μήκος ΝΔ – ΒΑ 12 χμ. 			    Μέγιστο ύψος 745 μ. (κορυφή Βουνί), σχεδόν στο κέντρο του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το ρυμουλκό _ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΑΛΑΜΟΣ_ (IMO 7625392 - 1977, ΟΛΛΑΝΔΙΑ – πρώην ASPIANNA, BENIN SEAHORSE) που για χρόνια βρισκόταν εγκαταλειμένο με άλλα ρυμουλκά της "Portolos Tugs" στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας (το βλέπουμε _εδώ_ δεξιά στη φωτό), διαλύεται στο Πέραμα στο γνωστό χώρο δίπλα στη γερμανική σκάλα.
> 
> IMG_0543.jpg
> _6/9/2014_


Μετά το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΑΛΑΜΟΣ, σειρά για διάλυση στο γνωστό χώρο δίπλα στη γερμανική σκάλα στο Πέραμα πήρε το _Π. ΜΠΑΚΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ_ (IMO 7637058 - 1977, ΟΛΛΑΝΔΙΑ – πρώην ELSAKAR, ESCRAVOS SEAHORSE), επίσης ρυμουλκό της "Portolos Tugs" και εγκαταλειμένο στα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας (στην φωτό που παραπέμπω με κόκκινα γράμματα στο παραπάνω ποστ, το βλέπουμε σε πρώτο πλάνο).

IMG_0391.jpg
_25/10/2014_ 

Στον ίδιο χώρο βρίσκεται και έχει αρχίσει επίσης η διάλυση του και το ιστορικό ρυμουλκό _ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ  (ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ)_ (1907 - ΟΛΛΑΝΔΙΑ), στο οποίο έχουμε αναφερθεί _εδώ_ και *εδώ*.

----------


## Appia_1978

Του 1907 ... και το διαλύουνε ... μάλιστα ... Τι να πω ...

----------


## Loukas S. Matsas

Ορισμένα παλαιά ρυμουλκά της εταιρείας Loucas Matsas & Sons Shipping Co. Ltd. από προσωπικό μου αρχείο  :
*
Cyclone*
Cyclone.png
*
Kentavros*
Kentavros.JPG
*
Konstantinos Matsas*
Konstantinos Matsas.png
*
Stylianos Matsas
*Stylianos Matsas.png

*Marigo Matsas
*Marigo Matsas.png

----------


## andria salamis

πολύ όμορφα τα παλιά ρυμουλκά, φίλε loykas s matsas,τα πιο παλιά που σφύριζαν,με τον ατμό,ήταν τρέλα,
αυτόν τον ήχο δεν τον ξέχασα ποτέ.

----------


## Ellinis

Τα παλιά ρυμουλκά έδειναν ένα "χρώμα" στο λιμάνι που έχει χαθεί σήμερα. Συμφωνώ και εγώ οτι τα ατμοκίνητα με τα ψηλά φουγάρα ήταν χάρμα οφθαλμών. Να ανεβάσω ένα από τα τελευταία, το ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ που κατά τη γνώμη μου ήταν και από τα πλέον ιστορικά πλοία της εταιρίας Μάτσα. Το σκάφος είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1914 στα Montrose Shipbuilding Co., Montrose για την Εθνική Ατμοπλοΐα της Ελλάδος των Εμπειρίκων. Προφανώς είχε σκοπό να βοηθάει τα υπερωκεάνεια της εταιρίας στους ελιγμούς τους στον Πειραιά. Αργότερα πέρασε στην οικογένεια Μάτσα για να βυθιστεί τον Απρίλη του 1941 στον γερμανικό βομβαρδισμό του Πειραιά. Ανελκύστηκε αμέσως και έπαιξε ένα ιδιαίτερο ρόλο... Ρυμούλκησε μια μπάριζα που μετέφερε γερμανικά άρματα μάχης από τον Πειραιά στην Κρήτη μέσω Κυθήρων. Τον Αύγουστο του 1960 είχε μια άτυχη στιγμή όταν ανατράπηκε ενώ βοηθούσε το υπερωκεάνειο ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ. Ανελκύστηκε και πάλι και τελικά διαλύθηκε το 1978 στο Πέραμα.

KENTAVROS.jpg

----------


## Loukas S. Matsas

Συμφωνώ απολύτως μαζί σας andria salamis και Ellinis ! Μιας και αναφερθήκαμε στα ατμοκίνητα ρυμουλκά επιτρέψτε μου να ανεβάσω το πρώτο ελληνικό ατμοκίνητο ρυμουλκό το "Aghios Georgios" που ανήκε στην οικογένεια Μάτσα, το οποίο είχε κατασκευαστεί στην Σάμο το 1880
Aghios Georgios.png

----------


## andria salamis

πολύ όμορφες οι φωτογραφίες σας,λυπάμαι που δεν έχω και εγω να προσθέσω,αν και μεγάλωσα στο Κερατσίνι, δυο βήματα απ την θάλασσα το πατρικό μας.
Και τα έβλεπα καθε μέρα.Ο πατέρας μου μου εμαθε τα ονόματα Μάτσας Τσαβλίρης  Βερνίκος,συγνώμη αν σας ζάλισα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Συμφωνώ απολύτως μαζί σας andria salamis και Ellinis ! Μιας και αναφερθήκαμε στα ατμοκίνητα ρυμουλκά επιτρέψτε μου να ανεβάσω το πρώτο ελληνικό ατμοκίνητο ρυμουλκό το "Aghios Georgios" που ανήκε στην οικογένεια Μάτσα, το οποίο είχε κατασκευαστεί στην Σάμο το 1880
> Aghios Georgios.png


Καταπληκτική ιστορική εικόνα. Ρυμουλκό κατασκευασμένο στην Ελλάδα, στην Σάμο, 130+ χρόνια πίσω !!! Θερμώς ευχαριστούμε.

Μιά ερώτηση μόνο. Γιατί "Aghios Georgios" και όχι "Άγιος Γεώργιος" ??? Έφερε ξένη σημαία, ανήκε ή κατασκευάστηκε σε-από ξένη εταιρεία ???

----------


## Loukas S. Matsas

> Γιατί "Aghios Georgios" και όχι "Άγιος Γεώργιος" ???


Το όνομα του ρυμουλκού ήταν στα ελληνικά Άγιος Γεώργιος. Η μεταφορά του ονόματος στην αγγλική γλώσσα έγινε απο εμένα απλά λόγο επικράτησης της αγγλικής γλώσσας στο χώρο της ναυτιλίας.

----------


## Ellinis

Mια λίγο πολύ γνωστή φωτογραφία που δείχνει το Ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνος μετά το βομβαρδισμό του από τους Γερμανού με τα θωρηκτά ΚΙΛΚΙΣ και ΛΗΜΝΟΣ. Αυτό που δεν είναι τόσο γνωστό είναι η ταυτότητα του πλοίου στο πρώτο πλάνο, το οποίο είναι το ΜΑΡΙΓΩ ΜΑΤΣΑ.
KilkisSunkInForeground.jpg

Το σκάφος είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1900 στα L. Smit & Co.'s Internationale Sleepdienst στο Rotterdam ως POOLZEE.   Αγοράστηκε το από τη Λ.Μάτσας & Υιοί και βυθίστηκε στο Ναύσταθμο - ήταν επιταγμένο από τον Οκτώβρη του 1940 - στις 23/4/41
Το πλοίο ανελκύστηκε και κατέληξε στην Τεργέστη όπου βυθίστηκε τον Ιούλιο του 1945.

POOLZEE 1900.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ορισμένα παλαιά ρυμουλκά της εταιρείας Loucas Matsas & Sons Shipping Co. Ltd. από προσωπικό μου αρχείο


 Aυτά υπήρχαν σε προσπέκτους της εταιρείας σας σε "Ποσειδώνια" κάπου το 80-90.'Ισως εσείς ή κάποια άλλα μέλη μπορούν να μας πουν γιά τα χαρακτηριστικά κ το ιστορικό τους.

----------


## Appia_1978

Το ανελκυσθέν ρυμουλκό Λυδία στο νέο λιμένα Πατρών.

P1020520.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το ρυμουλκο *Σηκουανας* σε παμπαλαια φωτογραφια στην Πατρα http://paliapatra.gr/picture.php?/1357/category/110
Τι γνωριζετε γι' αυτο;

Σηκουανας.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δύο πραγματικά καταπληκτικές φωτό από το flickr, _1,_ _2,_ στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά την δεκαετία του '60 (η χρονολογία αναφέρεται από τον αναρτήσαντα). Αν πατήσετε στην υποδειξη _"Original"_ μπορείτε να τις δείτε ακόμα μεγαλύτερες.

----------


## andria salamis

> Δύο πραγματικά καταπληκτικές φωτό από το flickr, _1,_ _2,_ στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά την δεκαετία του '60 (η χρονολογία αναφέρεται από τον αναρτήσαντα). Αν πατήσετε στην υποδειξη _"Original"_ μπορείτε να τις δείτε ακόμα μεγαλύτερες.


πολυ όμορφες φωτογραφίες,μπράβο.

----------


## Ellinis

Πραγματικά πολύ ατμοσφαιρικές οι φωτογραφίες. :Fat:  Στη δεύτερη βλέπουμε το ΕΙΡΗΝΗ ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΥ που τώρα είναι έκθεμα στον Κεράτιο Κόλπο. 
Στην πρώτη και τι δεν βλέπουμε... Πέρα από τα ρυμουλκά του Μάτσα, λίμπερτυ, νομίζω την πλώρη του ΘΑΛΗΣ Ο ΜΙΛΗΣΙΟΣ, και στο βάθος μετά τα πολεμικά ξεχωρίζει το σουλούπι ενός απο τα ΑΘΗΝΑΙ ή ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ του Τυπάλδου που μετασκευάζονταν εκεί τότε. Από τα ρυμουλκά του Μάτσα ξεχωρίζω σε πρώτο πλάνο αριστερά το ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΜΑΤΣΑΣ και δεξιά πρέπει να είναι το ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ. Μετά το ΛΟΥΚΑΣ ΜΑΤΣΑΣ φαίνονται άλλα δυο τουλάχιστον και μετά το μεγάλο άσπρο με την πράσινη "μπότα" είναι το ΜΑΡΙΓΩ ΜΑΤΣΑ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στη δεύτερη το Υ/Κ είναι το υπέροχο ΝΙΕUW AMSTERDAM της Ηolland America.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το ρυμουλκό _SAURIA_, κατασκευασμένο το _1968_ στην Αγγλία με _ΙΜΟ_ _6817730_. Ήρθε στην χώρα μας το _1987_ μετονομαζόμενο σε _ΤΡΙΤΩΝ_ με αριθμό νηολογίου Θεσσαλονίκης 193. Ένα χρόνο αργότερα, το _1988_, μετονομάστηκε σε _ΚΑΡΑΠΙΠΕΡΗΣ 6_ και μετανηολογήθηκε στον Πειραιά με αριθμό 4643. 

Το βρήκα πρόσφατα σε δύο φωτογραφίες στο flickr, _μία_, _δύο_, στο σχόλιο (λεζάντα) των οποίων διάβασα στο ιστορικό του το παρακάτω άσχημο τέλος του :

_25 April 1991 : Sank following terrorist attack and explosion at Perama Anchorage. 
__03 May 1991 : Vessel salved and later scrapped."_

Γνωρίζουμε κάτι περισσότερο για την αναφερόμενη τρομοκρατική ενέργεια ???

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το ρυμουλκό _SAURIA_, κατασκευασμένο το _1968_ στην Αγγλία με _ΙΜΟ_ _6817730_. Ήρθε στην χώρα μας το _1987_ μετονομαζόμενο σε _ΤΡΙΤΩΝ_ με αριθμό νηολογίου Θεσσαλονίκης 193. Ένα χρόνο αργότερα, το _1988_, μετονομάστηκε σε _ΚΑΡΑΠΙΠΕΡΗΣ 6_ και μετανηολογήθηκε στον Πειραιά με αριθμό 4643. 
> 
> Το βρήκα πρόσφατα σε δύο φωτογραφίες στο flickr, _μία_, _δύο_, στο σχόλιο (λεζάντα) των οποίων διάβασα στο ιστορικό του το παρακάτω άσχημο τέλος του :
> 
> _25 April 1991 : Sank following terrorist attack and explosion at Perama Anchorage. 
> __03 May 1991 : Vessel salved and later scrapped."_
> 
> Γνωρίζουμε κάτι περισσότερο για την αναφερόμενη τρομοκρατική ενέργεια ???





> Επίσης, για τη βύθιση του ρυμουλκού «Καραπιπέρης 6», ο Δ. Κουφοντίνας δήλωσε:
>  «Θα θυμίσω εδώ, ότι η 17Ν βύθισε το συγκεκριμένο ρυμουλκό, ένα από  τα ρυμουλκά του Καραπιπέρη που ήταν δεμένο στη γερμανική σκάλα του  Περάματος, γιατί εκείνη την περίοδο γινόταν μια μεγάλη απεργία των  ναυτεργατών στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά και ο Καραπιπέρης είχε στήσει έναν  απεργοσπαστικό μηχανισμό και κινούσε τα δικά του ρυμουλκά. ΓιΆ αυτό το  λόγο η 17Ν βύθισε το ρυμουλκό του, ένα από τα ρυμουλκά του. Αυτό το  ρυμουλκό ήταν δεμένο τότε, δεν υπήρχε κανένας μέσα, ούτε θα κινιόταν  άμεσα αυτό το ρυμουλκό, υπήρχε ειδοποίηση στην “Eλευθεροτυπία” και μετά  στην Αστυνομία, η οποία δεν ειδοποίησε κανέναν, αλλά ούτως ή άλλως δεν  κινδύνεψε κανένας. Γιατί ήταν δεμένο όπως είπα».


Πηγη¨ http://www.eksegersi.gr/%CE%95%CF%86...84%CE%B7-17506

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση.

----------


## Ellinis

> Remorqueur _Chernomor_ construit pour la Marine Imp&eacute;riale Russe en 1911 par les chantiers Bellino-Fendrich &agrave; Odessa. 
> 663 tx 
> 54,8 x 9,3 m 
> 1 machine alternative &agrave; vapeur 
> 1924 : devient lΆ_Iroise_ 
> 1936 : prend le nom de _Irini Vernicos_ 
> 1939 : devient lΆ_Atrato_ 
> 1948 : il est possible quΆil devienne le _Th&eacute;oclitos_, mais nΆest pas list&eacute; 
> 02.06.1941 : il est abandonn&eacute; &agrave; Suda Bay. 
> ...


Να προσθέσω δυο φωτογραφίες με το ιστορικό ναυαγοσωστικό ΕΙΡΗΝΗ ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΥ στη διάρκεια ναυαγιαιρεσίας στα Αντικύθηρα το 1937. 
eridano 4.jpg ERIDANO.jpg

Το σκάφος που ανελκύει είναι το ιταλικό βοηθητικό του στόλου ERIDANO που είχε προσαράξει εκεί. Οι Ιταλοί είχαν προσπαθήσει ανεπιτυχώς να το ανελκύσουν και τελικά πούλησαν το ναυάγιο στην εταιρία Βερνίκου. Όμως οι προσπάθειες του ΕΙΡΗΝΗ ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΥ έφεραν αποτέλεσμα και έτσι το ERIDANO ρυμουλκήθηκε στον Πειραιά. 
eridano(1).jpg

Το τεύχος Μαίου του περιοδικού Ναυτική Ελλάς φιλοξενεί ένα εκτενές άρθρο με την ιστορία του πλοίου με έμφαση στη δράση που είδε στον πόλεμο του 40.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Να προσθέσω δυο φωτογραφίες με το ιστορικό ναυαγοσωστικό ΕΙΡΗΝΗ ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΥ στη διάρκεια ναυαγιαιρεσίας στα Αντικύθηρα το 1937. 
> eridano 4.jpg ERIDANO.jpg
> 
> Το σκάφος που ανελκύει είναι το ιταλικό βοηθητικό του στόλου ERIDANO που είχε προσαράξει εκεί. Οι Ιταλοί είχαν προσπαθήσει ανεπιτυχώς να το ανελκύσουν και τελικά πούλησαν το ναυάγιο στην εταιρία Βερνίκου. Όμως οι προσπάθειες του ΕΙΡΗΝΗ ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΥ έφεραν αποτέλεσμα και έτσι το ERIDANO ρυμουλκήθηκε στον Πειραιά. 
> eridano(1).jpg
> 
> Το τεύχος Μαίου του περιοδικού Ναυτική Ελλάς φιλοξενεί ένα εκτενές άρθρο με την ιστορία του πλοίου με έμφαση στη δράση που είδε στον πόλεμο του 40.


Στο ιστορικό αυτό ντοκουμέντο , αν δεν θεωρηθεί υπερβολή , να πω ότι λέγοντας <Ποταμός > μάλλον εννοούσαν την < Αγία Πελαγιά > μιας και ο Ποταμός δεν είναι παραθαλάσσιος.

----------


## Ellinis

Το ναυάγιο έγινε στον Ποταμο, το λιμάνι των Αντικυθήρων - όπως έγραψα άλλωστε. Η αναφορά στην εφημερίδα περί Ποταμού στα Κύθηρα δεν είναι σωστή

----------


## Loukas S. Matsas

Δύο παλιά ρυμουλκά της Loucas S. Matsas (Successors) Salvage-Towage Maritime Co. , το Loucas Matsas και το Taxiarchis . Το Loucas Matsas πλέον λέγεται Iason ενώ το Taxiarchis παραμένει ως έχει. Πιο συγκεκριμένα :
*
Loucas Matsas*
Loucas Matsas.pngName
IASON

IMO Number
6281917

Gross Tonnage
183 Tons

Year of Build
1956

Builder
Ateliers & Chantiers La Rochelle Pallice - La Rochelle Pallice, France

Former Names
PONTAILLAC until 1988
LOUCAS MATSAS until 1991
KARAPIPERIS 1 until 1996



*Taxiarchis
*Taxiarchis.pngName
TAXIARCHIS

IMO Number
6714536

Gross Tonnage
281 Tons

Year of Build
1967

Builder
Ateliers Francais De L' Ouest - Nantes Saint Nazaire , France

Former Names
ABEILLE NO.16 until 1967
TAXIARCHIS until 1984
TAXIARCHIS KARAPIPERIS 9 until 1991


πηγές : φωτογραφίες από προσωπικό αρχείο , πληροφορίες από maritime connector

----------


## Ellinis

> Mια λίγο πολύ γνωστή φωτογραφία που δείχνει το Ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνος μετά το βομβαρδισμό του από τους Γερμανού με τα θωρηκτά ΚΙΛΚΙΣ και ΛΗΜΝΟΣ. Αυτό που δεν είναι τόσο γνωστό είναι η ταυτότητα του πλοίου στο πρώτο πλάνο, το οποίο είναι το ΜΑΡΙΓΩ ΜΑΤΣΑ.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 162891
> 
> Το σκάφος είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1900 στα L. Smit & Co.'s Internationale Sleepdienst στο Rotterdam ως POOLZEE.   Αγοράστηκε το από τη Λ.Μάτσας & Υιοί και βυθίστηκε στο Ναύσταθμο - ήταν επιταγμένο από τον Οκτώβρη του 1940 - στις 23/4/41
> Το πλοίο ανελκύστηκε και κατέληξε στην Τεργέστη όπου βυθίστηκε τον Ιούλιο του 1945.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 162892


Δυο ακόμη φωτογραφίες του ΜΑΡΙΓΩ ΜΑΤΣΑ, η πρώτη σε καιρό ειρήνης δίπλα στο ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ του Βερνίκου και η δεύτερη μισοβυθισμένο δίπλα στην προβλήτα του Ν.Σ.

ag georgios - marigo matsa.JPG marmatsa.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

THREE EX BRITISH TUGS AT KERATSINI HARBOUR OCT 1983 
IERAX EX THUNDERER OF 1958 
AETOS EX CLEDDIA 0F 1958 
LEON EX ANGLEGARTH OF 1960
THE SUNKEN SHIP TO THE RIGHT IS SOPHIA IMO 5336129

Tugs_1983.jpg

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2374861
Photographer:  peter j. Fitzpatrick

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Bασικά δούλεψαν με τα κρουαζιερόπλοια του Κυρτάτα,φαντάζομαι κ με τα όποια φορτηγά της εταιρείας (Canopus Shipping) βρίσκονταν στην ευρύτερη περιοχή Πειραιά.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To Ρ/Κ ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ   στον Ν.Μ.Δραπετσωνας τον Δεκεμβριο του 1994

_AG GEORGIOS.jpg
_Γνωριζει καποιος φιλος   τι απεγινε  το ανωτερω Ρ/Κ;;;  _

----------


## npapad

> _To Ρ/Κ ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ   στον Ν.Μ.Δραπετσωνας τον Δεκεμβριο του 1994
> 
> _AG GEORGIOS.jpg
> _Γνωριζει καποιος φιλος   τι απεγινε  το ανωτερω Ρ/Κ;;;  _



Φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON αντιγράφω εδώ την απάντηση από τον αδελφό μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad) που είχε δώσει σε ένα παλιότερο θέμα.

"Ρ/Κ ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Νηολογίου Πειραιά 2548.
Κατασκευή του 58 και 218 gt.
Πρώην ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΥ ΝΤΕΜΗ.

Στις 23-11-1998 ως ρυμουλκό ασφαλείας στη Θεσσαλονίκη ενώ βρισκόταν
δίπλα στο Δ/Ξ ΚΡΗΤΗ ΓΚΟΛΝΤ, ξαφνικό μπουρίνι με ανατολικό άνεμο 9 bf
και λόγω ισχυρού κυματισμού έσπασε τον αγωγό μεταφοράς πετρελαίου
που κυριολεκτικά έλουσε το ρ/κ με αποτέλεσμα να απανθρακωθούν και
οι τέσσερεις ναυτικοί του."

Το πλοίο το έχω δει σε φωτογραφίες καμένο στην ευρύτερη περιοχή Περάματος/Σαλαμίνας μετά το ατύχημα αλλά δεν μπορώ να τις βρω τώρα. Αν κάποιος φίλος ξέρει την τελική κατάληξη ας βοηθήσει

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON αντιγράφω εδώ την απάντηση από τον αδελφό μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad) που είχε δώσει σε ένα παλιότερο θέμα.
> 
> "Ρ/Κ ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Νηολογίου Πειραιά 2548.
> Κατασκευή του 58 και 218 gt.
> Πρώην ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΥ ΝΤΕΜΗ.
> 
> Στις 23-11-1998 ως ρυμουλκό ασφαλείας στη Θεσσαλονίκη ενώ βρισκόταν
> δίπλα στο Δ/Ξ ΚΡΗΤΗ ΓΚΟΛΝΤ, ξαφνικό μπουρίνι με ανατολικό άνεμο 9 bf
> και λόγω ισχυρού κυματισμού έσπασε τον αγωγό μεταφοράς πετρελαίου
> ...


_Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση τον φιλο npapad!

Ακομη μια φωτογραφια του ατυχου Ρυμουλκου  _ http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...eorgios-03.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> _Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση τον φιλο npapad!
> 
> Ακομη μια φωτογραφια του ατυχου Ρυμουλκου  _ http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...eorgios-03.jpg


όμορφες φωτογραφίες,θα ρωτήσω μήπως μάθουμε,αν και πιστεύω οτι βούλιαξε.

----------


## Ellinis

> _To Ρ/Κ ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ   στον Ν.Μ.Δραπετσωνας τον Δεκεμβριο του 1994
> 
> _AG GEORGIOS.jpg
> _Γνωριζει καποιος φιλος   τι απεγινε  το ανωτερω Ρ/Κ;;;  _





> Το πλοίο το έχω δει σε φωτογραφίες καμένο στην ευρύτερη περιοχή Περάματος/Σαλαμίνας μετά το ατύχημα αλλά δεν μπορώ να τις βρω τώρα. Αν κάποιος φίλος ξέρει την τελική κατάληξη ας βοηθήσει





> όμορφες φωτογραφίες,θα ρωτήσω μήπως μάθουμε,αν και πιστεύω οτι βούλιαξε.


Το κουφάρι του ΑΓ. ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ διαλύθηκε το 2004 στην Ελευσίνα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ευχαριστουμε φιλε Ellinis! 
Οποτε  πλεον ανηκει στο θεμα    Ιστορικα Ρ/Κ  
_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  Ρ/Κ   ΑΦΟΒΟΣ    στο λιμανι του Πειραια το 1976

_ΡΚ ΑΦΟΒΟΣ .jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> _To  Ρ/Κ   ΑΦΟΒΟΣ    στο λιμανι του Πειραια το 1976
> 
> _ΡΚ ΑΦΟΒΟΣ .jpg


Για καθε ιστορική φώτο απο ρυμουλκά,άπλα υποκλίνομαι,ποτέ μου δεν ξέχασα τον ήχο του Ατμού,
είχαν ένα σφύριγμα θαυμάσιο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _To  Ρ/Κ   ΑΦΟΒΟΣ    στο λιμανι του Πειραια το 1976
> 
> _Συνημμένο Αρχείο 173015


Του ίδιου τύπου διέθετε κ το ΠΝ.

----------


## Ellinis

Ήταν του τύπου TANAC, σχετικά μπορείτε να διαβάσετε εδώ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ήταν του τύπου TANAC, σχετικά μπορείτε να διαβάσετε εδώ


Σωστά,με το χαρακτηριστικό γείσο πάνω από την γέφυρα.Υπήρχαν κ άλλα ρ/κ καναδέζικα,πιό μεγάλα σαν αυτά που είχε κάποτε ο ΟΛΠ με το χαρακτηριστικό καπέλο στην τσιμινιέρα.Σε γενικές γραμμές ήταν παρόμοια με αυτά από ΗΠΑ κ τα οποία πήραν μεταπολεμικά το Ναυτικό αλλά κ ιδιώτες.

----------


## τοξοτης

Το < ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ . του Μάτσα.

Keraunos-01.jpg

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...eraunos-01.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> Το < ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ . του Μάτσα.
> 
> Keraunos-01.jpg
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...eraunos-01.jpg


πολυ όμορφο,φιλε τοξότη,εγω σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Loukas S. Matsas

Ένας άλλος ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ, ναυπηγημένος το 1937 στη Βενετία ως TITANUS
Keravnos (0).jpg 
πηγή :http://modeltugforum.com

----------


## Ellinis

> Το < ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ . του Μάτσα.
> 
> Keraunos-01.jpg
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...eraunos-01.jpg


O παραπάνω ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ του Μάτσα είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1921 στα A.Pannevis, Alphen ως HECTOR (φωτογραφίες εδώ) για τη γνωστή και σημερα εταιρία Wijsmuller. Το 1957 το πήραν Ιταλοί ως CORSINI και το 1974 το πήρε ο Μάτσας που το κράτησε για τρία χρόνια και κατόπιν διαλύθηκε.
Σε αντικατάσταση του αγοράστηκε το παρακάτω ρυμουλκό που πήρε το ίδιο όνομα.



> Ένας άλλος ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ, ναυπηγημένος το 1937 στη Βενετία ως TITANUS
> Keravnos (0).jpg 
> πηγή :http://modeltugforum.com


και για το οποίο είχαμε αναφέρει στο παρελθόν τα εξής:



> Φίλε  Β.Χ., ο ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1937 στα Rim.Riuniti Panfido, της  Βενετίας ως TITANUS. Αγοράστηκε σε προχωρημένη ηλικία, το 1977, και  διαλύθηκε το 1988.


H συνονυμία των δυο ρυμουλκών έγινε αφορμή για μια διχογνωμία για την ταυτότητα του ρυμουλκού που φαίνεται εδώ.

Το όνομα ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ το είχε προηγουμένως άλλο ρυμουλκό (ναυπήγησης 1913, σχετικά και φωτογραφίες εδώ) ιδιοκτησίας της "Α.Ε. Μιχαληνός" που το αγόρασε ο Μάτσας το 1952. Το πούλησε το επόμενο έτος και μετετράπηκε σε εμπορικό μετονομαζόμενο αρχικά σε ΠΟΠΗ Λ. και κατόπιν ΓΙΑΛΙΣΚΑΡΙΟΝ. Υπήρχε για χρόνια και αν κάποιος γνωρίζει τι απέγινε ας μας το γράψει.

----------


## Ellinis

Και μια ακόμη πόζα του ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ (πρώην ΤΙΤΑΝUS) με φόντο το ODESSA.

Keravnos II 9-78.jpg

----------


## npapad

> Το όνομα ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ το είχε προηγουμένως άλλο ρυμουλκό (ναυπήγησης 1913, σχετικά και φωτογραφίες εδώ) ιδιοκτησίας της "Α.Ε. Μιχαληνός" που το αγόρασε ο Μάτσας το 1952. Το πούλησε το επόμενο έτος και μετετράπηκε σε εμπορικό μετονομαζόμενο αρχικά σε ΠΟΠΗ Λ. και κατόπιν ΓΙΑΛΙΣΚΑΡΙΟΝ. Υπήρχε για χρόνια και αν κάποιος γνωρίζει τι απέγινε ας μας το γράψει.


Φίλε Ellinis το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο στο αρχείο του αδελφού μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη και με αντιπαραβολή και με τα Greek Shipping Directories από το 1957 μέχρι και το 1971 (που το βρίσκω τελευταία φορά). το βρίσκω λίγο διαφορετικά.

ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ, κατασκευής 1913, 98 gt, νηολόγιο Πειραιά 1395, Ρυμουλκό. Ιδιοκτήτης από το 1944 : Κ. ΜΙΧΑΛΟΣ

Μετασκευή σε φορτηγό το 1948 και αλλαγή τονάζ σε 119 gt, μετανηολόγηση (λόγο αλλαγής τονάζ άλλαξε κλάση) σε νηολόγιο Πειραιά 1243 με όνομα ΠΟΠΗ Λ.

Μετονομασία σε ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ (κατά το Greek Shipping Directory) ή ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ ΙΙ (κατά το αρχείο του αδελφού μου από το 1963. 

Μηχανές εκείνη την περίοδο :
Oil 4SA, 6 cyl, 300 BHP Masch Kiel A.G.

Ιδιοκτήτης κατά το Greek Shipping Directory : Μ & Π ΧΟΝΔΡΟΓΙΑΝΝΟΓΛΟΥ ενώ από το αρχείο του αδελφού μου ιδιοκτήτης φαίνεται ο Ι. ΠΑΠΑΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΗΣ

ΔΔΣ σαν ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ : SVAE. 

Το βρίσκω στα Greek Shipping Directories με όνομα ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ μέχρι το 1971 και μετά εξαφανίζεται. 

Δεν μπορώ να βρω κανένα στοιχείο σαν ΓΙΑΛΙΣΚΑΡΙΟΝ.

Έχεις καμιά ιδέα/θεωρία πως "κουμπώνουν" όλα αυτά με την περίοδο Μάτσα ?

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε npapad, από τις σημειώσεις που έχω για το πλοίο μπορώ να σου πω οτι αρχικά είχε ναυπηγηθεί ως DOBROVOLEC (Εθελοντής) για τη Ρωσία και οτι νηολογήθηκε στον Πειραιά τον 7/22 υπό την Ναυτική & Εμπορική Α.Ε. "Μιχαληνός". Η έλευση του στην Ελλάδα το 1922 δεν ήταν τυχαία μιας και ήταν ένα από τα πλοία των "Λευκών" που διέφυγαν τότε από την Κριμαία μεταφέροντας τα υπολοίματα του στρατού του Βράνγκελ και πρόσφυγες. Τον Μάρτιο του 1952 το αγόρασαν οι Αφοί Λ. Μάτσα και μετονομάστηκε ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ. Το Μάρτιο του 1953 επανήλθε το όνομα ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ και τέσσερις μήνες αργότερα έγινε ΠΟΠΗ Λ. Πραγματικά είχε ξεχάσει να αναφέρω οτι τον Οκτώβρη του ίδιου έτους μετονομάστηκε ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ Π. (να ήταν ΙΙ και να το είδα Π;...)
Στο νηολόγιο κλάσης Β' πέρασε στις 12/11/53 έχοντας μετατραπεί σε φορτηγό πλοίο. Λογικά είχε ήδη αλλάξει πλοιοκτησία αλλά δεν το έχω σημειωμένο.
Η μετονομασία σε ΓΙΑΛΙΣΚΑΡΙΟΝ έγινε στις 15/6/72 και το σκάφος δεν διεγράφη ποτέ από το νηολόγιο. Προφανώς δεν υπάρχει από καιρό και κανείς δεν δήλωσε το τέλος του.
Αυτό το "παλιό" ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ είχε εκ παραδρομής αναφερθεί κάποτε εδώ.

----------


## npapad

> Φίλε npapad, από τις σημειώσεις που έχω για το πλοίο μπορώ να σου πω οτι αρχικά είχε ναυπηγηθεί ως DOBROVOLEC (Εθελοντής) για τη Ρωσία και οτι νηολογήθηκε στον Πειραιά τον 7/22 υπό την Ναυτική & Εμπορική Α.Ε. "Μιχαληνός". Η έλευση του στην Ελλάδα το 1922 δεν ήταν τυχαία μιας και ήταν ένα από τα πλοία των "Λευκών" που διέφυγαν τότε από την Κριμαία μεταφέροντας τα υπολοίματα του στρατού του Βράνγκελ και πρόσφυγες. Τον Μάρτιο του 1952 το αγόρασαν οι Αφοί Λ. Μάτσα και μετονομάστηκε ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ. Το Μάρτιο του 1953 επανήλθε το όνομα ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ και τέσσερις μήνες αργότερα έγινε ΠΟΠΗ Λ. Πραγματικά είχε ξεχάσει να αναφέρω οτι τον Οκτώβρη του ίδιου έτους μετονομάστηκε ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ Π. (να ήταν ΙΙ και να το είδα Π;...)
> Στο νηολόγιο κλάσης Β' πέρασε στις 12/11/53 έχοντας μετατραπεί σε φορτηγό πλοίο. Λογικά είχε ήδη αλλάξει πλοιοκτησία αλλά δεν το έχω σημειωμένο.
> Η μετονομασία σε ΓΙΑΛΙΣΚΑΡΙΟΝ έγινε στις 15/6/72 και το σκάφος δεν διεγράφη ποτέ από το νηολόγιο. Προφανώς δεν υπάρχει από καιρό και κανείς δεν δήλωσε το τέλος του.
> Αυτό το "παλιό" ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ είχε εκ παραδρομής αναφερθεί κάποτε εδώ.


'Αρα το ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ ΙΙ (Π ?) είναι το σωστό μάλλον και όχι το σκέτο ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ  που ισχυρίζεται το
Greek Shipping Directory. Όπως είπα και παραπάνω το βρίσκω τελευταία φορά σαν ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ το 1971 οπότε "κουμπώνει" με αυτό που έγραψες για την μετονομασία σε ΓΙΑΛΙΣΚΑΡΙΟΝ...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Η λεζάντα της φωτογραφίας αναφέρει : _"Ship wreck on the coast of Santorini_June 2008"_ και βλέπουμε το ρυμουλκό _ΝΕΣΤΩΡ_ με διαλυμένη την γέφυρα και τσακισμένο το φουγάρο, γερμένο σε παραλία της Σαντορίνης. Στο φουγάρο διακρίνουμε δύο γράμματα, Κ και Ρ. Γνωρίζουμε - μπορούμε να μάθουμε κάτι για το ιστορικό του ???

B21HMH.jpg

Η πηγή αναφέρεται πάνω στην φωτό.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Η λεζάντα της φωτογραφίας αναφέρει : _"Ship wreck on the coast of Santorini_June 2008"_ και βλέπουμε το ρυμουλκό _ΝΕΣΤΩΡ_ με διαλυμένη την γέφυρα και τσακισμένο το φουγάρο, γερμένο σε παραλία της Σαντορίνης. Στο φουγάρο διακρίνουμε δύο γράμματα, Κ και Ρ. Γνωρίζουμε - μπορούμε να μάθουμε κάτι για το ιστορικό του ???
> 
> B21HMH.jpg
> 
> Η πηγή αναφέρεται πάνω στην φωτό.


Απόσπασμα από τα συμβάντα της 20/03/2008 του ΥΕΝ :
..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ...........................................
Προσάραξε σε αμμώδη αβαθή παρακείμενης ακτής του λιμένα Αθηνιού Θήρας, πρώτες πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, το Ρ/Κ «ΝΕΣΤΩΡ» Ν.Π.2842, που βρίσκονταν προσδεμένο στον προβλήτα του ανωτέρω λιμένα, όταν απαγκιστρώθηκε από το αγκυροβόλιο του λόγω των δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών που επικρατούσαν στην περιοχή και παρασύρθηκε στο σημείο της προσάραξης. Το ανωτέρω Ρ/Κ ήταν κενό επιβαινόντων, ενώ από την προσάραξη δεν έχει παρατηρηθεί θαλάσσια ρύπανση.
Προανάκριση διενεργεί η οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή.
Εξελίξεις θα σας γίνουν γνωστές με νεότερο Δελτίο Τύπου.

http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=32422

----------


## npapad

> Η λεζάντα της φωτογραφίας αναφέρει : _"Ship wreck on the coast of Santorini_June 2008"_ και βλέπουμε το ρυμουλκό _ΝΕΣΤΩΡ_ με διαλυμένη την γέφυρα και τσακισμένο το φουγάρο, γερμένο σε παραλία της Σαντορίνης. Στο φουγάρο διακρίνουμε δύο γράμματα, Κ και Ρ. Γνωρίζουμε - μπορούμε να μάθουμε κάτι για το ιστορικό του ???
> 
> B21HMH.jpg
> 
> Η πηγή αναφέρεται πάνω στην φωτό.





> Απόσπασμα από τα συμβάντα της 20/03/2008 του ΥΕΝ :
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ...........................................
> Προσάραξε σε αμμώδη αβαθή παρακείμενης ακτής του λιμένα Αθηνιού Θήρας, πρώτες πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, το Ρ/Κ «ΝΕΣΤΩΡ» Ν.Π.2842, που βρίσκονταν προσδεμένο στον προβλήτα του ανωτέρω λιμένα, όταν απαγκιστρώθηκε από το αγκυροβόλιο του λόγω των δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών που επικρατούσαν στην περιοχή και παρασύρθηκε στο σημείο της προσάραξης. Το ανωτέρω Ρ/Κ ήταν κενό επιβαινόντων, ενώ από την προσάραξη δεν έχει παρατηρηθεί θαλάσσια ρύπανση.
> Προανάκριση διενεργεί η οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή.
> Εξελίξεις θα σας γίνουν γνωστές με νεότερο Δελτίο Τύπου.
> 
> http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=32422



Κατασκευής του 1957, 100 gt, Νηολόγιο Πειραιά 2842. Δούλευε στην Πύλο.

Δείτε εδώ φωτογραφία στο shipspotting (με στοιχεία στα comments) :

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=87020

Και εδώ σαν WATERSTRAAT :

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1938854

Πλήρη (σχεδόν !) στοιχεία και φώτο με το αρχικό όνομα εδώ :

http://173.249.154.18/~clydeser/ship...?f=108&t=35264

και εδώ σαν WATERSTRAAT :

http://www.varenderfgoed.nl/galerij/waterstraat1.html

Οι ξένοι έχουν στοιχεία μέχρι που πέρασε στα χέρια I. Βρεττάκου - I. Γιαννόπουλου στην Πύλο το 1980.
Από το αρχείο του αδελφού μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad) το βρίσκω το 1987 στα
χέρια του Γ. Πόρτολου. Θα προσπαθήσω να το επιβεβαιώσω από τα Greek Shipping Directories
της εποχής. To Greek Shipping Directory του 2014 αναφέρει ότι πήγε για διάλυση το 2012.

----------


## npapad

> Κατασκευής του 1957, 100 gt, Νηολόγιο Πειραιά 2842. Δούλευε στην Πύλο.
> 
> Δείτε εδώ φωτογραφία στο shipspotting (με στοιχεία στα comments) :
> 
> http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=87020
> 
> Και εδώ σαν WATERSTRAAT :
> 
> http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1938854
> ...



Το ρυμουλκό εμφανίζεται στο Greek Shipping Directory 2003 (και μετά) με ιδιοκτησία Π. Κοβούλη (τα Π και Κ στο φουγάρο) και εταιρεία την MARILI N.E. (Volos Tugs). ΔΔΣ SY6226.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Τα παλιά ρυμουλκά έδειναν ένα "χρώμα" στο λιμάνι που έχει χαθεί σήμερα. Συμφωνώ και εγώ οτι τα ατμοκίνητα με τα ψηλά φουγάρα ήταν χάρμα οφθαλμών. Να ανεβάσω ένα από τα τελευταία, το ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ που κατά τη γνώμη μου ήταν και από τα πλέον ιστορικά πλοία της εταιρίας Μάτσα. Το σκάφος είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1914 στα Montrose Shipbuilding Co., Montrose για την Εθνική Ατμοπλοΐα της Ελλάδος των Εμπειρίκων. Προφανώς είχε σκοπό να βοηθάει τα υπερωκεάνεια της εταιρίας στους ελιγμούς τους στον Πειραιά. Αργότερα πέρασε στην οικογένεια Μάτσα για να βυθιστεί τον Απρίλη του 1941 στον γερμανικό βομβαρδισμό του Πειραιά. Ανελκύστηκε αμέσως και έπαιξε ένα ιδιαίτερο ρόλο... Ρυμούλκησε μια μπάριζα που μετέφερε γερμανικά άρματα μάχης από τον Πειραιά στην Κρήτη μέσω Κυθήρων. Τον Αύγουστο του 1960 είχε μια άτυχη στιγμή όταν ανατράπηκε ενώ βοηθούσε το υπερωκεάνειο ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ. Ανελκύστηκε και πάλι και τελικά διαλύθηκε το 1978 στο Πέραμα.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 162834


Μια φωτογραφια απο το ατυχημα του *ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ*, οπως παρουσιαστηκε στην _Πρωινη_ της Καβαλας στις 15/9/1960.

19600915 Κενταυρος ρυμουλκο Πρωινη.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το μικρό ρυμουλκό _ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΗ_ με αριθμό νηολογίου _Πειραιά 2914_, εγκαταλειμμένο στο ναυπηγείο Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη Μαγνησίας.

IMG_0483.jpg
_Αμαλιάπολη - 12/08/2016_

----------


## npapad

> Το μικρό ρυμουλκό _ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΗ_ με αριθμό νηολογίου _Πειραιά 2914_, εγκαταλειμμένο στο ναυπηγείο Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη Μαγνησίας.
> 
> IMG_0483.jpg
> _Αμαλιάπολη - 12/08/2016_


Είναι αδελφό με το μικρό ρυμουλκό ΔΕΛΦΙΝΙ ΙΙ, δείτε εδώ : http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2417151 σε φωτογραφία του
αδελφού μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad). Το ΔΕΛΦΙΝΙ ΙΙ βρίσκεται τα τελευταία χρόνια παροπλισμένο δίπλα από το ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στο Αμπελάκι .(δίπλα από το σημείο που βρισκόταν και το ΤΙΓΡΗΣ). Δυστυχώς δεν έχω στοιχεία για κανένα από τα δύο. Αν κάποιος έχει κάτι ας το συμπληρώσει.

----------


## Ellinis

Ο φίλος Κώστας Θωκταρίδης πρόσφατα μοιράστηκε στο fb την παρακάτω φωτογραφία από ένα ρυμουλκό με το όνομα KERAVNOS δίπλα σε μπάριζες έμφορτες με τραυματίες από τις συμμαχικές επιχειρήσεις στην Καλλίπολη.
Το  ρυμουλκό είχε ναυπηγηθει το 1914 στο Dordrecht και τον 11/14 το αγόρασε  η εταιρία Α.Ν.Ε. "Μιχαλινός", οπότε νηολογηθηκε στον Πειραιά. Ένα χρόνο μετά  το πούλησε σε Άγγλους και προφανώς κράτησαν το ίδιο όνομα αλλά γραμμένο  με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες.
14333213_10205661147728500_1716185050174952280_n.jpg

Να συνοψίσουμε οτι έχουμε τέσσερα τουλάχιστον παλαιά ρυμουλκά που έφεραν κατά περιόδους το όνομα ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ.
Το 1ο παραπάνω του Μιχαληνου το 1914-15.
Το 2ο , αρχικά του Μιχαληνού, εσχάτως του Μάτσα, ονομαζόταν έτσι το 1922-1953
Το 3ο, πρώην HECTOR, του Μάτσα το 1974-77,
To 4o, πρώην TITANUS, του Μάτσα το 1977-88

Μιας και αναφέραμε ξανά το 2ο ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ...



> 'Αρα το ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ ΙΙ (Π ?) είναι το σωστό μάλλον και όχι το σκέτο ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ  που ισχυρίζεται το
> Greek Shipping Directory. Όπως είπα και παραπάνω το βρίσκω τελευταία φορά σαν ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ το 1971 οπότε "κουμπώνει" με αυτό που έγραψες για την μετονομασία σε ΓΙΑΛΙΣΚΑΡΙΟΝ...


...επιβεβαιώνω οτι το σωστό όνομα είναι το ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ Π. Τώρα μένει να βρούμε τι απέγινε μετά την μετονομασία σε ΓΙΑΛΙΣΚΑΡΙΟΝ το 1972...  :Rolleyes New:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου το 1965, παρέα με το ΜΙΝΩΣ το οποίο ένα χρόνο αργότερα διέσωσε ναυαγούς από το τραγικό ναυάγιο του. Η φωτογραφία είναι από το, http://www.cretaclassicclub.gr/index...osts;start=135
> 
> limaniouhrakleioy1965.jpg





> Και δεξιά το ρυμουλκό ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ των Τυπάλδων.





> Χαρακτηριστικό,γράφει ΕΝΕRGY στην πλώρη.Φαίνεται είχε από 1 Ρ/Κ  Πειραιά,Ηράκλειο σε αντίθεση με τον Ευθυμιάδη που είχε μόνο το ΜΙΝΩΤΑΥΡΟΣ στον Πειραιά.


_ENERGY_ δηλαδή στην πλώρη, _ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ_ στην πρύμη !!! Έχουμε ξαναδεί παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις (σπάνιες βέβαια).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _ENERGY_ δηλαδή στην πλώρη, _ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ_ στην πρύμη !!! Έχουμε ξαναδεί παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις (σπάνιες βέβαια).


Παλιά συνήθιζαν να μεταφράζουν το όνομα στην πρύμη.Κακώς γιατί το όνομα είναι ένα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ναυαγιο του ρυμουλκου *ΠΕΡΣΕΦΟΝΗ* εξω απο την Κυθνο. Εφημεριδα ΠΑΤΡΙΣ 3/11/1931.

19311103 Περσεφονη Πατρις.jpg
19311103 Περσεφονη2 Πατρις.jpg
19311103 Περσεφονη3 Πατρις.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Να προσθέσω δυο φωτογραφίες με το ιστορικό ναυαγοσωστικό ΕΙΡΗΝΗ ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΥ στη διάρκεια ναυαγιαιρεσίας στα Αντικύθηρα το 1937. 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 166724 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 166726
> 
> Το σκάφος που ανελκύει είναι το ιταλικό βοηθητικό του στόλου ERIDANO που είχε προσαράξει εκεί. Οι Ιταλοί είχαν προσπαθήσει ανεπιτυχώς να το ανελκύσουν και τελικά πούλησαν το ναυάγιο στην εταιρία Βερνίκου. Όμως οι προσπάθειες του ΕΙΡΗΝΗ ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΥ έφεραν αποτέλεσμα και έτσι το ERIDANO ρυμουλκήθηκε στον Πειραιά. 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 166725
> 
> Το τεύχος Μαίου του περιοδικού Ναυτική Ελλάς φιλοξενεί ένα εκτενές άρθρο με την ιστορία του πλοίου με έμφαση στη δράση που είδε στον πόλεμο του 40.


Nα προσθέσουμε δυο φωτογραφίες του ιστορικού ναυαγοσωστικού . Η πρώτη το δείχνει στη Σούδα, γύρω στον Ιούνιο του 1941 και δίπλα στο μισοβυθισμένο βρετανικό καταδρομικό YORK. Αφού ρυμούλκησε το πληγωμένο αντιτορπιλικό ΛΕΩΝ στη Σούδα, το ΕΙΡΗΝΗ ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΥ συνέχισε να προσφέρει τις υπηρεσίες του στη Σούδα. Όταν το ήδη ημιβυθισμένο YORK επλήγη από γερμανικά βομβαρδιστικά, ο πλοίαρχος του Μάνος Βερνίκος έσπευσε σε βοήθεια του μέχρι που και το ίδιο το ναυαγοσωστικό έγινε στόχος των γερμανικών αεροσκαφών. Τελικά καταλήφθηκε στις 2 Ιουνίου από τις γερμανικές δυνάμεις να επιπλέει μεν αλλά με βλάβη στη μηχανή του. 

Irini Vernicou - York.jpg

Οι Γερμανοί το επισκεύασαν και το χρησιμοποιήσαν εκτενώς. Εδώ το βλέπουμε κατά την Κατοχή δεξαμενισμένο στον Πειραιά:
Image1.jpg 

Κατά τη διάρκεια μιας αποστολής, στις 23 Σεπτεμβρίου 1943, το ΕΙΡΗΝΗ ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΥ εισήλθε από λάθος εντός του αμυντικού ναρκοπεδίου του Πατραϊκού με αποτέλεσμα να προσκρούσει σε μια νάρκη στο Ακρωτήριο Πάπας και να χάσουν τη ζωή τους οχτώ Έλληνες, όλοι μέλη του πληρώματος μηχανής, ενώ άλλοι πέντε τραυματίστηκαν. Σύντομα ανελκύστηκε και μεταφέρθηκε στη Θεσσαλονίκη για να επισκευαστεί.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το ρυμουλκό στο οποίο θα αναφερθώ, πρέπει λογικά να βρίσκεται ακόμα εν ενεργεία στην Λευκάδα, μιας και η φωτό στην οποία _το είδα σήμερα στο flickr_, έχει ανέβει τον Αύγουστο 2015. Αν όμως είναι πράγματι αυτό στο οποίο παραπέμπει το όνομα που διακρίνεται (όχι και τόσο καθαρά), δηλαδή το _Ν. ΚΡΗΤΗ_, τότε σαφώς ταιριάζει καλύτερα στο παρόν θέμα των "Ιστορικών ρυμουλκών".

Στις λίστες του emmpapad (Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκης) βρίσκω ρυμουλκό με το όνομα _ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΡΗΤΗ_ κατασκευής του _1942_, αλλά με αριθμό νηολογίου _Πειραιά 1749_ και όχι με _Πειραιά 1524_ όπως αναγράφεται επάνω στο ρυμουλκό στην φωτό. 

_Νεκτάριε_, τα φώτα σου σε παρακαλώ. Πρόκειται άραγε για το ίδιο ???

----------


## Ellinis

> Στις λίστες του emmpapad (Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκης) βρίσκω ρυμουλκό με το όνομα _ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΡΗΤΗ_ κατασκευής του _1942_, αλλά με αριθμό νηολογίου _Πειραιά 1749_ και όχι με _Πειραιά 1524_ όπως αναγράφεται επάνω στο ρυμουλκό στην φωτό.


To ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΡΗΤΗ του 1942 ήταν ένα μεγάλο Ρ/Κ του Τσαβλίρη, το πρώην HENGIST.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Άρη για την απάντηση. Οπότε μένει να μάθουμε για το _Ν. ΚΡΗΤΗ_ της Λευκάδας με αριθμό νηολογίου _Πειραιά 1524_, αριθμός προγενέστερος βέβαια του _Πειραιά 1749_, ή μήπως απλά άλλης κλάσης ???

----------


## npapad

> Το ρυμουλκό στο οποίο θα αναφερθώ, πρέπει λογικά να βρίσκεται ακόμα εν ενεργεία στην Λευκάδα, μιας και η φωτό στην οποία _το είδα σήμερα στο flickr_, έχει ανέβει τον Αύγουστο 2015. Αν όμως είναι πράγματι αυτό στο οποίο παραπέμπει το όνομα που διακρίνεται (όχι και τόσο καθαρά), δηλαδή το _Ν. ΚΡΗΤΗ_, τότε σαφώς ταιριάζει καλύτερα στο παρόν θέμα των "Ιστορικών ρυμουλκών".
> 
> Στις λίστες του emmpapad (Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκης) βρίσκω ρυμουλκό με το όνομα _ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΡΗΤΗ_ κατασκευής του _1942_, αλλά με αριθμό νηολογίου _Πειραιά 1749_ και όχι με _Πειραιά 1524_ όπως αναγράφεται επάνω στο ρυμουλκό στην φωτό. 
> 
> _Νεκτάριε_, τα φώτα σου σε παρακαλώ. Πρόκειται άραγε για το ίδιο ???


Φίλε Γιώργο πρόκειται για το ρυμουλκό της ΕΛΤΕΡ ''ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΡΗΤΗ'' με νηολόγιο Πειραιά 3524 (στη φωτογραφία του flickr δεν φαίνεται καλά το νηολόγιο γι αυτό μπερδεύτηκες).
Κατασκευής 1965 (ανακατασκευή το 2002), 20 gt.
ΠΕΤΡΟΥΛΑ (Ιδιοκτήτης ο Κ. Αρμαράκης) από το 1989.
ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΡΗΤΗ (Ιδιοκτήτης η ΕΛΤΕΡ) από το 1990.
15,34 μέτρα μήκος, 3,28 μέτρα πλάτος.
1 μηχανή Yanmar 450 ίππων.
Δείτε και εδω :
http://www.elter.gr/default.asp?pid=...ct=33&proID=77
Δυστυχώς δεν έχω στοιχεία πριν το 1989.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

To ιστορικότατο και πανέμορφο _ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ - Α 409_ (1941 - πρώην ΕΓΚΕΛΑΔΟΣ, CONFIDENT) για το οποίο είχαμε συζητήσει παλαιότερα στο παρόν θέμα (ποστ Νο 28, 29, 42) δυστυχώς οδηγήθηκε προς διάλυση στο Aliaga (άγνωστο πότε), από όπου μπορούμε _να το δούμε σε φωτό_ του Selim San.

Επίσης, το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ_ (1958 - IMO 5065342), το ένα από τα δύο εναπομείναντα ρυμουλκά της "παλιάς φρουράς" του _Βερνίκου_ (το άλλο είναι το ΑΓΙΑ ΕΛΕΝΗ) _στην ίδια παραλία_. Πρέπει να οδηγήθηκε σχετικά πρόσφατα εκεί αφού τελευταία φορά το είχα δει και φωτογραφήσει στο Κερατσίνι το 2016.  

 Τέλος, τα τα _ΑΓΙΑ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ_ (1966 - IMO 6617166), _ΑΓΙΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ_ (1974 - IMO 7362732), και _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ_  (1960 - IMO 5117054), για τα οποία είχα γράψει παλαιότερα : 




> Τον _Μαίο 2011_, μας είχαν αποχαιρετήσει ρυμουλκούμενα από το _ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΣ_ με προορισμό το Aliaga, άλλα τρία παλιά ρυμουλκά του Βερνίκου, τα _ΑΓΙΑ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ_ (1966 - IMO 6617166), _ΑΓΙΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ_ (1974 - IMO 7362732), και _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ_  (1960 - IMO 5117054). Αξίζει πιστεύω να δούμε δύο στιγμιότυπα από  εκείνη την αναχώρηση, μιας και δεν είναι αρκετά συνηθισμένη εικόνα η  ρυμούλκηση τριών ρυμουλκών για scrap. Να υπενθυμίσουμε εδώ, ότι και το _ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΣ_ δεν βρίσκεται πλέον στην χώρα μας αφού _έχει πουληθεί_ σε χώρα της Αφρικής.
> 
> 14-05-2011.jpg


εδώ σε _μία_, _δύο_, φωτογραφίες από την..... επάρατον παραλίαν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Επίσης, το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ_ (1958 - IMO 5065342), το ένα από τα δύο εναπομείναντα ρυμουλκά της "παλιάς φρουράς" του _Βερνίκου_ (το άλλο είναι το ΑΓΙΑ ΕΛΕΝΗ) _στην ίδια παραλία_. Πρέπει να οδηγήθηκε σχετικά πρόσφατα εκεί αφού τελευταία φορά το είχα δει και φωτογραφήσει στο Κερατσίνι το 2016.  
> 
> .


To GUNESLI προσαράχθηκε εκεί τον περασμένο Φεβρουάριο οπότε κάπου εκεί γύρω κ το εν λόγω Ρ/Κ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> To ιστορικότατο και πανέμορφο _ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ - Α 409_ (1941 - πρώην ΕΓΚΕΛΑΔΟΣ, CONFIDENT) για το οποίο είχαμε συζητήσει παλαιότερα στο παρόν θέμα (ποστ Νο 28, 29, 42) δυστυχώς οδηγήθηκε προς διάλυση στο Aliaga (άγνωστο πότε), από όπου μπορούμε _να το δούμε σε φωτό_ του Selim San.


Το _ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ - Α 409_ δεν είχε κάνει μόνο του (ρυμουλκούμενο βέβαια) το τελευταίο ταξίδι προς το Aliaga, αλλά συνοδευόταν από ένα ακόμα ρυμουλκό του Π.Ν. και μάλιστα ιδίου τύπου. Τα βλέπουμε μαζί στην παραλία του Aliaga σε _1,_ _2,_ φωτό, πριν ακόμα τραβηχτούν έξω για διάλυση. Γνωρίζει κανείς ποιό είναι το δεύτερο (δεξιά στην φωτό) ??? Μήπως πρόκειται για το _ΠΕΛΩΨ - A 430_ στο οποίο είχε αναφερθεί ο Ellinis, μιας και δεν έχει παραπέτο στην  κόντρα γέφυρα ???




> Συγκρίνοντας με κάποια σχέδια που είχα κάνει στη θητεία μου, νομίζω οτι  το πλοίο είναι είτε το ΑΝΤΑΙΟΣ (Α 407) είτε το ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ (Α 409). Αδελφό  τους ήταν και το ΠΕΛΩΨ (Α 430) αλλά δεν είχε αυτό το παραπέτο στην  κόντρα γέφυρα.

----------


## Ellinis

> Το _ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ - Α 409_ δεν είχε κάνει μόνο του (ρυμουλκούμενο βέβαια) το τελευταίο ταξίδι προς το Aliaga, αλλά συνοδευόταν από ένα ακόμα ρυμουλκό του Π.Ν. και μάλιστα ιδίου τύπου. Τα βλέπουμε μαζί στην παραλία του Aliaga σε _1,_ _2,_ φωτό, πριν ακόμα τραβηχτούν έξω για διάλυση. Γνωρίζει κανείς ποιό είναι το δεύτερο (δεξιά στην φωτό) ??? Μήπως πρόκειται για το _ΠΕΛΩΨ - A 430_ στο οποίο είχε αναφερθεί ο Ellinis, μιας και δεν έχει παραπέτο στην  κόντρα γέφυρα ???


Πολύ πιθανό να ειναι το ΠΕΛΩΨ μιας και ταιριάζουν και τα τετράγωνα παράθυρα της γέφυρας. Τα άλλα δυο ειχαν στρογγυλά.

----------


## Ellinis

> To ιστορικότατο και πανέμορφο _ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ - Α 409_ (1941 - πρώην ΕΓΚΕΛΑΔΟΣ, CONFIDENT) για το οποίο είχαμε συζητήσει παλαιότερα στο παρόν θέμα (ποστ Νο 28, 29, 42) δυστυχώς οδηγήθηκε προς διάλυση στο Aliaga (άγνωστο πότε), από όπου μπορούμε _να το δούμε σε φωτό_ του Selim San.





> Το _ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ - Α 409_ δεν είχε κάνει μόνο του (ρυμουλκούμενο βέβαια) το τελευταίο ταξίδι προς το Aliaga, αλλά συνοδευόταν από ένα ακόμα ρυμουλκό του Π.Ν. και μάλιστα ιδίου τύπου. Τα βλέπουμε μαζί στην παραλία του Aliaga σε _1,_ _2,_ φωτό, πριν ακόμα τραβηχτούν έξω για διάλυση. Γνωρίζει κανείς ποιό είναι το δεύτερο (δεξιά στην φωτό) ??? Μήπως πρόκειται για το _ΠΕΛΩΨ - A 430_ στο οποίο είχε αναφερθεί ο Ellinis, μιας και δεν έχει παραπέτο στην  κόντρα γέφυρα ???


Βλέποντας πιο προσεκτικά τις φωτογραφίες, κατέληξα οτι εδώ έχουμε τρία διαφορετικά ρυμουλκά καθώς δεν είναι το ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ αυτό που εικονίζεται και στις δυο περιπτώσεις.
Το ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ παροπλίστηκε το 2005 και εκποιήθηκε πριν το 2008 οπότε έχει φωτογραφηθεί στα Αμπελάκια όπου παρέμενε το 2010. Ο Selim San γράφει στη λεζάντα 12.01.2011 οπότε προφανώς τότε το βρήκε στο διαλυτήριο.

Το άλλο που είναι παρέα με το ΠΕΛΩΨ δεν μπορεί παρά να είναι το ΑΝΤΑΙΟΣ Α-407 που διαλύθηκε το 2006 στην Αλιάγα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όχι μόνο σοφά κατέληξες φίλε Άρη, αλλά έχεις και απόλυτο δίκιο. 

Το ρυμουλκό στην φωτό _Νο1_ είναι αναμφισβήτητα το _ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ - Α 409_, ενώ στην φωτό _Νο2_ (παρόλο που οι τεράστιες ομοιότητες ξεγελούν με "την πρώτη ματιά") αναμφισβήτητα πλέον δεν είναι. Αρκεί στην φωτό _Νο1_ να παρατηρήσουμε την ξύλινη πλαινή πόρτα της γέφυρας και το πορτοκαλί σωσίβιο μπροστά της, τα οποία διακρίνονται και _σε αυτή την φωτό μου_ πριν φύγει από την χώρα μας στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου, ταυτόχρονα με το ότι στην φωτό _Νο2_ (και μάλιστα πριν ακόμα το ρυμουλκό τραβηχτεί έξω στο Aliaga) η πόρτα είναι βαμμένη γκρι και το σωσίβιο δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Αυτό που δεν γνωρίζαμε είναι ότι το ναυπηγείο _Ηλία Γκούμα_ βρισκόταν στον ίδιο ακριβώς χώρο που βρίσκεται σήμερα το γνωστό σε όλους μας ναυπηγείο _Μπεκρή_, στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας βέβαια, απέναντι από του Παναγιωτάκη.





> Σωστά, θυμάμαι μάλιστα την δεκαετία 70 υπήρχαν εκεί 1-2 Ρ/Κ γιά χρόνια ημιτελή τα οποία ήταν παραγγελία του αντίστοιχου Οργανισμού της Κύπρου.


Φίλε _ΒΙΚΤΩΡ_, λες τα δύο ρυμουλκά στα οποία είχες αναφερθεί να είναι αυτά τα δύο σκάφη υπό κατασκευή (πίσω τους η παντόφλα ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π) που βλέπουμε στο ναυπηγείο Γκούμα εν έτει _1973_ ???

02.jpg__01.jpg

Screenshots από την ταινία "Οι γενναίοι πεθαίνουν δύο φορές".

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πιθανό,εγώ τα θυμάμαι ημιτελή στη θάλασσα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον βιντεάκι με την _ανέλκυση του πλοίου_ πριν τέσσερα χρόνια (Οκτώβριος 2013)) στο καρνάγιο, στο Καρλόβασι της Σάμου όπου και παραμένει μέχρι σήμερα. Βλέπουμε και το ιστορικό ρυμουλκό _ΡΑΦΗΝΑ_ (1929 - Ν.Σάμου 333) να συνδράμει .....σμπρώχνοντας από πρύμα.





> Πράγματι πολύ ενδιαφέρον το βίντεο και που να ήξεραν οι άνθρωποι μετα απο όλη αυτή την επιχείρηση, οτι θα τους έμενε το πλοίο εκει ... αμανάτι. Αυτό που βλέπω για πρώτη φορά είναι το ρυμουλκό - είχε βάση τη Σάμο ;


Φίλε despo δεν γνωρίζω να είχε ως βάση του την Σάμο, αλλά είναι πολύ πιθανόν αν αναλογιστούμε ότι ήταν νηολογημένο στην Σάμο με α/α 333 από τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2001. Περισσότερα στοιχεία του ρυμουλκού _εδώ_ (δες σχόλια).

Να προσθέσω ακόμα ότι τον Δεκέμβριο του 2015 βυθίστηκε στο λιμάνι της Τήνου λόγω εισροής υδάτων _(φωτό)_ και λογικά παραμένει μέχρι σήμερα στην ίδια θέση και κατάσταση (περισσότερα _εδώ_ και _εδώ_).

----------


## npapad

> Φίλε despo δεν γνωρίζω να είχε ως βάση του την Σάμο, αλλά είναι πολύ πιθανόν αν αναλογιστούμε ότι ήταν νηολογημένο στην Σάμο με α/α 333 από τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2001. Περισσότερα στοιχεία του ρυμουλκού _εδώ_ (δες σχόλια).
> 
> Να προσθέσω ακόμα ότι τον Δεκέμβριο του 2015 βυθίστηκε στο λιμάνι της Τήνου λόγω εισροής υδάτων _(φωτό)_ και λογικά παραμένει μέχρι σήμερα στην ίδια θέση και κατάσταση (περισσότερα _εδώ_ και _εδώ_).


Στη Σάμο εμφανίστηκε λίγο μετά το 2000 από ότι έχω δει σε φωτογραφίες. Γενικά έχει γυρίσει πολύ το συγκεκριμένο. Έχω κάπου (θα την βρω να την ανεβάσω) μια ωραία φωτογραφία του στο λιμάνι της Κορίνθου το 1987, τραβηγμένη από τον αδελφό μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad).

----------


## Ellinis

> Εγκαταλειμένο ρυμουλκό _σε παραλία της Λέρου_.


 Σε πρόσφατη επίσκεψη στο νησί έψαξα για το ρυμουλκό και δεν το βρήκα. Aπ όσο κατάλαβα από τις φωτογραφίες πρέπει να ήταν σε μια μικρή γλίστρα μπροστά σε μια στάνη  :Dread:  δυο τρεις κολπίσκους δυτικά από το λιμάνι στο Λακκί.

Αλλη μια από το panoramio
at lakki.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Στην κλασική ταινία "Ποτέ την Κυριακή" σε μια σκηνή σε ένα καρνάγιο στο Πέραμα εμφανίζεται ένα σκάφος όπου φαίνεται και ο αριθμός νηολογίου του σε μια κουλούρα.
Nestos 1569.jpg

Ψάχνοντας βρήκα οτι το ΝΕΣΤΟΣ νηολογήθηκε στον Πειραιά το 1954 ως ξύλινο π/κ αλιευτικό και αναφερόταν οτι ήταν το πρώην κρατικό ρυμουλκό Α5, τύπου ΤΑΝΑC. Προφανώς μας είχε δωθεί ως διακρατική βοήθεια μετά τον πόλεμο. 

Tα ίχνη του χάνονται μετά το 1973.

----------


## npapad

> Στην κλασική ταινία "Ποτέ την Κυριακή" σε μια σκηνή σε ένα καρνάγιο στο Πέραμα εμφανίζεται ένα σκάφος όπου φαίνεται και ο αριθμός νηολογίου του σε μια κουλούρα.
> Nestos 1569.jpg
> 
> Ψάχνοντας βρήκα οτι το ΝΕΣΤΟΣ νηολογήθηκε στον Πειραιά το 1954 ως ξύλινο π/κ αλιευτικό και αναφερόταν οτι ήταν το πρώην κρατικό ρυμουλκό Α5, τύπου ΤΑΝΑC. Προφανώς μας είχε δωθεί ως διακρατική βοήθεια μετά τον πόλεμο. 
> 
> Tα ίχνη του χάνονται μετά το 1973.


Σπάνια (και συλλεκτική) περίπτωση καθώς από τα 265 TANAC που κατασκευάστηκαν μόλις τα 35 ήταν ξύλινα.
Δείτε εδώ περισσότερα :
http://shipbuildinghistory.com/canadaships/ctugs.htm
και εδώ :
http://stevebriggs.netfirms.com/osmr...tugstanac.html
Θα το ψάξω μήπως βρω ποιο πρώην TANAC ήταν.

----------


## peter j.fitzpatrick

TAKEN AT KERATSINI IN 1984

----------


## peter j.fitzpatrick

TOLMIROS LAID UP 1984

----------


## peter j.fitzpatrick

IN PIRAEUS IN THE 70S

----------


## peter j.fitzpatrick

A VERY HARD PLACE TO GET IN TO PHOTOGRAPH IN THOSE DAYS BUT SHE WAS A LOVELY SMALL TUG

----------


## peter j.fitzpatrick

PERAMA EITHER 83 OR 84

----------


## peter j.fitzpatrick

OLP RK 1 IN PIRAEUS BEFORE MOVING OVER TO AMBELAKI

----------


## peter j.fitzpatrick

PIRAEUS MAIN PORT AROUND 2000

----------


## peter j.fitzpatrick

IN PIRAEUS MAIN PORT 1983

----------


## peter j.fitzpatrick

PIRAEUS MAIN PORT 1983

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε ωραιοτάτη φωτό του φίλου μας _Peter J. Fitzpatrick_ από το _1983_ και το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, βλέπουμε στην Ακτή Μιαούλη μπροστά από τον Άγιο Σπυρίδωνα, τρία ρυμουλκά του Βερνίκου.

Το πρώτο αριστερά δεν δύναμαι να το αναγνωρίσω. Στην μέση είναι το _ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΥ ΕΙΡΗΝΗ_ (1944 - ΙΜΟ 5378725 - Ν.Π. 1371 - πρώην ST 755) που είχε αναφερθεί και παλαιότερα _εδώ_, και δεξιά στη φωτό είναι το _ΑΡΜΑΔΟΡΕΣ ΙΙ_ (1944 - ΙΜΟ 6722636 - Ν.Π. 1908 - πρώην ST 741).    

peter j. fitzpatrick_1983.jpg
_© Peter J. Fitzpatrick_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σε ωραιοτάτη φωτό του φίλου μας _Peter J. Fitzpatrick_ από το _1983_ και το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, βλέπουμε στην Ακτή Μιαούλη μπροστά από τον Άγιο Σπυρίδωνα, τρία ρυμουλκά του Βερνίκου.
> 
> Το πρώτο αριστερά δεν δύναμαι να το αναγνωρίσω. Στην μέση είναι το _ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΥ ΕΙΡΗΝΗ_ (1944 - ΙΜΟ 5378725 - Ν.Π. 1371 - πρώην ST 755) που είχε αναφερθεί και παλαιότερα _εδώ_, και δεξιά στη φωτό είναι το _ΑΡΜΑΔΟΡΕΣ ΙΙ_ (1944 - ΙΜΟ 6722636 - Ν.Π. 1908 - πρώην ST 741).    
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 186260
> _© Peter J. Fitzpatrick_


 To πρώτο αριστερά,ένα TΑΝΑC,είναι το ΑΦΟΒΟΣ ( έχω την εντύπωση ότι σε κάποια φάση είχε οικογενειακό όνομα του Βερνίκου )  το οποίο βούλιαξε λόγω σύγκρουσης κάπου ανοικτά από τα Λιπάσματα.
Το ΑΡΜΑΔΟΡΕΣ ΙΙ,αν κ πρώην ST, διαφέρει όπως βλέπουμε στη γέφυρα αλλά κ στο φουγάρο το οποίο ήταν πιό χαμηλό κ  στρογγυλευμένο.
Να ανήκε άραγε σε ιδιαίτερη έκδοση ή γιά κάποιο λόγο υπέστη μετασκευή ;
Πίσω από το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ είναι το ΑPIAΔΝΗ των Μινωικών.

----------


## Ellinis

> To πρώτο αριστερά,ένα TΑΝΑC,είναι το ΑΦΟΒΟΣ ( έχω την εντύπωση ότι σε κάποια φάση είχε οικογενειακό όνομα του Βερνίκου )  το οποίο βούλιαξε λόγω σύγκρουσης κάπου ανοικτά από τα Λιπάσματα.


ΑΦΟΒΟΣ λεγόταν από το 1955 που αποκτήθηκε από τους Βερνίκους μέχρι το 1978 οπότε μετονομάστηκε ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΣ ΛΙΛΑ. Το 1988 πουλήθηκε στην Kronos Tugs ως KRONOS II, το 2001μετονομάστηκε ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ και κατόπιν ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ. Διαλύθηκε το 2006 στου Σάββα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ΑΦΟΒΟΣ λεγόταν από το 1955 που αποκτήθηκε από τους Βερνίκους μέχρι το 1978 οπότε μετονομάστηκε ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΣ ΛΙΛΑ. Το 1988 πουλήθηκε στην Kronos Tugs ως KRONOS II, το 2001μετονομάστηκε ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ και κατόπιν ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ. Διαλύθηκε το 2006 στου Σάββα.


Εφόσον κάνω λάθος,ένα ομοίου τύπου του Βερνίκου είχε βουλιάξει εκεί που λέω.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω ως προς το ποιό ρυμουλκό του Βερνίκου είχε βυθιστεί λόγω σύγκρουσης κάπου ανοικτά από το εργοστάσιο των Λιπασμάτων, αλλά σίγουρα ένα από τα τρία ρυμουλκά στην παραπάνω (προς συζήτηση) φωτό, σίγουρα είχε βυθιστεί (και ανελκυστεί).

Το πρώτο από δεξιά, το _ΑΡΜΑΔΟΡΕΣ ΙΙ_ (1944 - ΙΜΟ 6722636 - Ν.Π. 1908 - πρώην ST 741) είχε βυθιστεί τον Ιούνιο 1986 μέσα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, κατά την διάρκεια ρυμούλκησης του κρουαζιερόπλοιου _FEDOR SHALYAPIN_. Βέβαια, στα σχετικά δημοσιεύματα της εποχής (_περισσότερα εδώ_) αναφερόταν ως _ΑΡΜΑΔΟΡΕΣ_ (χωρίς αρίθμηση) αλλά αυτό δεν είναι και τόσο παράξενο για τα ...διαχρονικά μέσα ενημέρωσης.

Μιας όμως και πιάσαμε τα "U.S. Army Ocean Tugs (LT, ST) Built During WWII", να δούμε δύο ακόμα από αυτά στο ναυπηγείο _Σάββα_ στην Ελευσίνα, λογικά κάπου στις αρχές της δεκαετίας 2000. Το _WARRIOR I_, αγνώστων λοιπών στοιχείων για το οποίο δεν γνωρίζω αν βρισκόταν εκεί προς διάλυση (αν και είναι πολύ πιθανό).

IMG_0150.jpg 

Και ένα ακόμα, αυτό σαφώς σε διαδικασία διάλυσης, για το οποίο δεν γνωρίζω ούτε καν το όνομα.

IMG_0164.jpg__IMG_0168.jpg

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το ρυμουλκό στην πρώτη φωτό δεν είναι το ίδιο με αυτό στις άλλες δύο, για αυτό και έγραψα δύο ρυμουλκά. Εννοείται πως κάθε επιπλέον στοιχείο είναι ευπρόσδεκτη.

----------


## npapad

> Μιας όμως και πιάσαμε τα "U.S. Army Ocean Tugs (LT, ST) Built During WWII", να δούμε δύο ακόμα από αυτά στο ναυπηγείο _Σάββα_ στην Ελευσίνα, λογικά κάπου στις αρχές της δεκαετίας 2000. Το _WARRIOR I_, αγνώστων λοιπών στοιχείων για το οποίο δεν γνωρίζω αν βρισκόταν εκεί προς διάλυση (αν και είναι πολύ πιθανό).
> 
> IMG_0150.jpg


Κατασκευής 1944, 118 gt, MMSI 237096200, ΔΔΣ SV2599. 1 μηχανή 600 BHP.
ΓΡΑΜΜΟΣ, Νηολόγιο Θεσσαλονίκης 17 (Β' Κλάση) από 16-11-1950 έως 23-9-1994.
ΜΑΚΗΣ Ι, Νηολόγιο Θεσσαλονίκης 17 (Β' Κλάση) από 23-9-1994 έως 10-10-1994. Ιδιοκτήτης : Κυπριώτης Γεράσιμος.
ΜΑΚΗΣ Ι, Νηολόγιο Αργοστολίου 524 (Α' Κλάση) από 20-10-1994 έως 25-1-1996. Ιδιοκτήτης : Κυπριώτης Γεράσιμος.
ΜΑΚΗΣ, Νηολόγιο Αργοστολίου 524 (Α' Κλάση) από 25-1-1996 έως 17-2-2004. Ιδιοκτήτης : Κυπριώτης Γεράσιμος.
ΜΑΚΗΣ, Νηολόγιο Λευκάδας 121 (Α' Κλάση) από 17-2-2004 έως 20-2-2004. Ιδιοκτήτης : Γρηγόρης Φίλιππας.
ΦΙΛΙΠΠΑΣ Ι, Νηολόγιο Λευκάδας 121 (Α΄Κλάση) από 20-2-2004 έως 25-5-2005. Ιδιοκτήτης : Γρηγόρης Φίλιππας.
Πουλήθηκε για 67000 ευρώ σε "αλλοδαπούς" και διαγράφηκε στις 25-5-2005. Μετονομάστηκε WARRIOR I.
Μέχρι το 2007 υπήρχε ακόμα (το έχω δει σε φωτογραφία ακόμα με το "F" του Φίλιππα στο φουγάρο, παρόλο που πουλήθηκε και άλλαξε όνομα)
Δεν έχω δυστυχώς ιδιοκτήτη σαν ΓΡΑΜΜΟΣ, ΙΜΟ (πρέπει να είχε) και ποιο πρώην ST ήταν. Αν έχει κάποιος περισσότερα ας τα συμπληρώσει.

[English Translation]
Built 1944, 118 gt, MMSI 237096200, Call Sign SV2599. 1 engine 600 BHP.
GRAMMOS, Reg. at Thessaloniki, off. no 17 (B' Class) from 16-11-1950 to 23-9-1994.
MAKIS I, Reg. at Thessaloniki, off. no 17 (B' Class) from 23-9-1994 to 10-10-1994. Owner : Kypriotis Gerasimos.
MAKIS I, Reg. at Argostoli, off. no 524 (A' Class) from 20-10-1994 to 25-1-1996. Owner : Kypriotis Gerasimos.
MAKIS, Reg. at Argostoli, off. no 524 (A' Class) from 25-1-1996 to 17-2-2004. Owner : Kypriotis Gerasimos.
MAKIS, Reg. at Lefkada, off. no 121 (A' Class) from 17-2-2004 to 20-2-2004. Owner : Grigoris Filippas. 
FILIPPAS I, Reg. at Lefkada, off. no 121 (A' Class) from 20-2-2004 to 25-5-2005. Owner : Grigoris Filippas. 
Sold for 67000 euro to "Foreign Buyers" and deleted from the registries 25-5-2005. Renamed WARRIOR I.
Still existed in 2007, i have seen a photo of her from that time with the "F" of Filippas on her funnel even though she was sold and renamed.
Unfortunately i have no owner info as GRAMMOS, ΙΜΟ (she must have had one) and which former ST tug she was.
Any additional info welcome.

----------


## Ellinis

> Δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω ως προς το ποιό ρυμουλκό του Βερνίκου είχε βυθιστεί λόγω σύγκρουσης κάπου ανοικτά από το εργοστάσιο των Λιπασμάτων, αλλά σίγουρα ένα από τα τρία ρυμουλκά στην παραπάνω (προς συζήτηση) φωτό, σίγουρα είχε βυθιστεί (και ανελκυστεί).
> 
> Το πρώτο από δεξιά, το _ΑΡΜΑΔΟΡΕΣ ΙΙ_ (1944 - ΙΜΟ 6722636 - Ν.Π. 1908 - πρώην ST 741) είχε βυθιστεί τον Ιούνιο 1986 μέσα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, κατά την διάρκεια ρυμούλκησης του κρουαζιερόπλοιου _FEDOR SHALYAPIN_. Βέβαια, στα σχετικά δημοσιεύματα της εποχής (_περισσότερα εδώ_) αναφερόταν ως _ΑΡΜΑΔΟΡΕΣ_ (χωρίς αρίθμηση) αλλά αυτό δεν είναι και τόσο παράξενο για τα ...διαχρονικά μέσα ενημέρωσης.


Το ΑΡΜΑΔΟΡΕΣ ΙΙ ανελκύστηκε αλλά νομίζω δεν επισκευάστηκε και τελικά διαλύθηκε το 1992 στου Σάββα.
Το ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΝΑ (αρχικά TANAC CT-137) είχε βυθιστεί τον Γενάρη του 1979 (στην Δραπετσώνα γενικά) και δεν ξέρω μήπως αυτό θυμάται ο φίλος Β.Χ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΝΑ (αρχικά TANAC CT-137) είχε βυθιστεί τον Γενάρη του 1979 (στην Δραπετσώνα γενικά) και δεν ξέρω μήπως αυτό θυμάται ο φίλος Β.Χ.


Ακριβώς αυτό ήταν!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Βέβαια, στα σχετικά δημοσιεύματα της εποχής (_περισσότερα εδώ_) αναφερόταν ως _ΑΡΜΑΔΟΡΕΣ_ (χωρίς αρίθμηση) αλλά αυτό δεν είναι και τόσο παράξενο για τα ...διαχρονικά μέσα ενημέρωσης.
> 
> Μιας όμως και πιάσαμε τα "U.S. Army Ocean Tugs (LT, ST) Built During WWII",__IMG_0168.jpg
> 
> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το ρυμουλκό στην πρώτη φωτό δεν είναι το ίδιο με αυτό στις άλλες δύο, για αυτό και έγραψα δύο ρυμουλκά. Εννοείται πως κάθε επιπλέον στοιχείο είναι ευπρόσδεκτη.


Γιά τους άσχετους η αρίθμηση φαντάζει λεπτομέρεια.

Αυτό το Ρ/Κ ήταν του ΠΝ. Πάει το μυαλό μου  περίπου ποιό ήταν αλλά θα το ψάξω γιά σίγουρα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> IMG_0168.jpg
> 
> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το ρυμουλκό στην πρώτη φωτό δεν είναι το ίδιο με αυτό στις άλλες δύο, για αυτό και έγραψα δύο ρυμουλκά. Εννοείται πως κάθε επιπλέον στοιχείο είναι ευπρόσδεκτη.


Σύμφωνα με τις σημειώσεις μου είναι το P/K ΜΙΝΩΤΑΥΡΟΣ Α421 πρ.ΘΗΣΕΥΣ,πρ. ST539. Το είδα να διαλύεται το 2002.
Παροπλίστηκε το 1990 οπότε καταλαβαίνετε πόσο...γρήγορα εκποιούνται από το ΠΝ .Παίζει ρόλο όμως το αν χρησιμοποιούνται ως πηγή ανταλλακτικών γιά όμοια ή παρόμοια σκάφη.

----------


## esperos

Είναι αρχές του 1980 Ιανουάριος ή Φεβρουάριος και το ρυμουλκό ΤΙΤΑΝ παρουσιάζεται με δύο ονόματα και Αμερικάνικη σημαία στον Πειραιά. Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι;

SLIDESMALL180.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Noμίζω πως το βρήκα φίλε.Πρέπει να έχει σχέση με την ταινία "Η ανέλκυση του Τιτανικού" τότε που έφεραν το ΑΘΗΝΑΙ μέσα στον Πειραιά.

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο φωτογραφίες από το λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης από το μακρινό 1971
syros 1971.jpg df_kh-dia_0000082_01.jpg
πηγή

Στην πρώτη το ρυμουλκό είναι το ΝΗΣΣΟΣ ΣΥΜΗ του Τσαβλίρη (μετέπειτα ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΥ ΑΝΝΑ). 
Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1942 στα Atelier et Chantier de la Haute Seine  στη Villeneuve της Γαλλίας και εντέχθηκε το 1943 στο γερμανικό Πολεμικό Ναυτικό ως DANGE.
Μεταπολεμικά περιήλθε στους Γάλλους ως SOLIDE.
Δίπλα του βλέπουμε λίγο από το ΦΟΙΝΙΞ, το ρυμουλκό του Νεώριου.

Στη δεύτερη ένα ακόμη ρυμουλκό που δεν έχω ταυτοποιήσει.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ρυμουλκο *ΚΥΚΛΩΨ*.

18/2/1945. _Ναυτικα Νεα_

19450218 Κυκλωψ Ναυτ Νεα.jpg

----------


## npapad

> Ρυμουλκο *ΚΥΚΛΩΨ*.
> 
> 18/2/1945. _Ναυτικα Νεα_
> 
> 19450218 Κυκλωψ Ναυτ Νεα.jpg


Καμιά φορά το σύμπαν "συντονίζεται" για να λυθούν διάφορα μυστήρια... Σε πρόσφατη φωτογραφική εξόρμηση στην ευρύτερη περιοχή του Πειραιά (Ιούνιος 2018) μαζί με τον καλό μας φίλο Peter Fitzpatrick φωτογραφήσαμε σε ένα μικρό κολπάκι γεμάτο ρυμουλκά και φορτηγίδες στη Δραπετσώνα (εκεί που φτιάχνουν το θεατράκι τώρα) ένα μικρό ρυμουλκό ΣΛΟΠΣ 3 πάνω στην προβλήτα. Ο Peter παρατήρησε και μου ανέφερε ότι το κάτω μέρος του κύτους ήταν καρφωτό ενώ το πάνω μέρος συγκολλημένο που σημαίνει ανακατασκευή από παλιότερο σκάφος. Ευτυχώς το ρυμουλκό ανέφερε πάνω αριθμό νηολογίου οπότε ζήτησα από τον φίλο Ellinis να το ψάξει στα νηολόγια. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον :

Κατασκευή 1913, ανακατασκευή 1984, 43 gt. ΔΔΣ : SZRZ (αρχικά) SV9405 (αργότερα), 18,85 μ. Χ 4,1 μ. χωρίς ΙΜΟ.

*ΚΥΚΛΩΨ* (Νηολόγιο Πλοιαρίων Πειραιά 1364) 8-1-1920 έως 26-5-1975
Ιδιοκτήτες : Αδελφοί Κ. Βογιατζίδη & Σια (1920), Μιχαλινός (1921), Εμμ. Σιγάλας & Σια (1948) ενώ τελευταία βρισκόταν στην ιδιοκτήσία του Κωνσταντίνου Αρμαράκη (Ναυτική Εταιρεία "Μύκονος").
Μετανηολογήθηκε στην Α' Κλάση του νηολογίου Πειραιά στις 26-5-1975 με αριθμό νηολογίου 2115 τον οποίο φέρει μέχρι και σήμερα.
*ΚΥΚΛΩΨ* (Νηολόγιο Πειραιά Α' Κλάσης 2115) από 26-5-1975 έως 7-12-1988.
*ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Δ ΙΙ* (ίδιο νηολόγιο) από 7-12-1988 έως 27-2-2004. Ιδιοκτήτης : Γεράσιμος Δρακάτος (Ναυτική Εταιρεία "Δομέστιχος").
*ΣΛΟΠΣ 3* (ίδιο νηολόγιο) από 27-2-2004 έως και σήμερα. Ιδιοκτήτης : Hellenic Slops SA.

Κάποια στιγμή άλλαξε και μηχανή και τοποθετήθηκε μια Deutz/SBV8M545 Oil 4SA 8 Cyl. (Kloeckner Humboldt Deutz), 12 κόμβοι ταχύτητα.

Και μόλις ανακάλυψα ότι ο φίλος N. Peppas ανέβασε φωτογραφία του σαν ΚΥΚΛΩΨ !

Ορίστε και η φωτογραφία του όπως είναι τώρα, τραβηγμένο στις 21-6-2018. Καλά κρατιέται για 105 χρονών πλοίο....
DSC_7369.jpg

Υ.Γ. Το συγκεκριμένο ήταν λάθος αναγνωρισμένο παντού (ακόμα και στις επίσημες databases), είχαν μπλέξει το ΙΜΟ και το ναυπηγείο που κατασκευάστηκε με ενός Ιταλικού ΚΥΚΛΩΨ. Το συγκεκριμένο ρυμουλκό *ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΙΜΟ*. Έχω αρχίσει να ενημερώνω όπου το βρίσκω για διόρθωση... Δεν ξέρουμε δυστυχώς την καριέρα του από το 1913-1920 ούτε που κατασκευάστηκε...

----------


## npapad

> Το Ρ-Κ ΑΓ. ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ II στο ΠΕΡΑΜΑ το 1969 αγνώστων λοιπών στοιχείων. Κοιτάξτε πόσο .......άδειο ήταν το Πέραμα.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 159100


Το μοναδικό ρυμουλκό με αυτό το όνομα που υπήρχε εκείνη την εποχή ήταν των υιών Λ. Μάτσα.

*ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΙΙ*, ΙΜΟ 5005017, κατασκευής 1924 (J.P. Rennoldson & Sons - South Tyneside, αριθμός κατασκευής 324) με ολική ανακατασκευή το 1956-57. Πρώην *ABEILLE ΝΟ. 20* με Γαλλική σημαία. ΔΔΣ SV2058 και 169 gt. 32,67 m X 7,04 m. Στην ανακατασκευή το 1956-57 τοποθετήθηκε και μηχανή Oil 4SA 6 cyl. κατασκευής Masch. Augsburg Nurnberg (κατασκευή το 1930 και τοποθέτηση το 1957) που του έδινε ταχύτητα 11,5 κόμβων.

Αγοράστηκε από την Λ. Μάτσας & Υιοί το 1956-57, μετασκευάστηκε και νηολογήθηκε αρχικά στον Πειραιά με αριθμό νηολογίου 1567 και αρχικό ΔΔΣ SVHR. Μετανηολογήθηκε στη Θεσσαλονίκη γύρω στο 1981 με αριθμό νηολογίου 459 και νέο ΔΔΣ SV2058 (πιθανότατα δούλεψε εκεί τότε) και διαλύθηκε το 1985.

Το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο φαίνεται με διαφορετικό όνομα σε κάθε database που κοίταξα. Στο GSD φαίνεται σαν σκέτο *AGIOS NIKOLAOS* ενώ στο Skolarikos Maritime Databank και στο Lloyd's Register σαν *AGHIOS NICOLAOS II*. Το έχω βρει και σαν *AGIOS NIKOLAOS II* σε κάποιες βάσεις. Νομίζω αξίζει μια έρευνα στα νηολόγια Πειραιά για το ακριβές όνομα και ακριβείς ημερομηνίες....

Στη φωτογραφία έχει σχετικά "μοντέρνα" για την εποχή εμφάνιση λόγω προφανώς της ολικής μετασκευής που είχε υποστεί. Με δεδομένη την απουσία σινιάλου στο φουγάρο, μήπως η φωτογραφία είναι παλαιότερη (την περίοδο της μετασκευής) ?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Παλιό ρυμουλκό_ στην παλιά Θεσσαλονίκη. Έχουμε καμμιά ιδέα για ποιό πρόκειται ???

----------


## Ellinis

Είναι το ιστορικό ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ του Βερνίκου, που το έχουμε ξαναδεί στο πρώτο ποστ του θέματος μας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> To ρυμουλκό ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ του Μάτσα και ολίγον από ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ σε μια εορταστική μέρα στην Τήνο
> 
> agios gerasimos - moshanthi.jpg
> πηγή





> Κάτι ιδιαίτερο είχε αυτό το ρυμουλκό που φαίνεται και στην φωτογραφία και είναι ότι δεν διέθετε την κλασσική πρύμνη ρυμουλκού, κάτι που όταν το πρωτοείδα, μου θύμιζε περισσότερο πρύμνη ανεμότρατας.


Χαρακτηριστικό σουλούπι (τουλάχιστον από θέμα υπερκατασκευής) των _"U.S. Army Ocean Tugs (LT, ST) Built During WWII"_. Κατασκευασμένο το _1944_ στο ναυπηγείο Port Houston Iron Works στις Η.Π.Α ως _ST 730_ για το πολεμικό τους ναυτικό. Άγνωστο (σε εμένα) το πότε ήρθε στην χώρα μας, αρχικά ως _ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ_ (όπως αναφέρεται στις βάσεις δεδομένων αλλά και στο site _shipbuildinghistory.com_), και από το _1960_ (???) ως _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ_ με αριθμό _ΙΜΟ 5004934_ και αριθμό νηολογίου _Πειραιά 1558_. Σύμφωνα και πάλι με το _shipbuildinghistory.com_ βυθίστηκε το _1979_.

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο ρυμουλκά του Μάτσα στη Ρόδο του 1968. Το μικρό πρέπει να είναι το ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ που έχουμε ξαναδεί στο φόρουμ. Πίσω τους βλέπουμε και κάποια πλωτά συνεργεία ανελκύσεων που όπως και τα δυο ρυμουλκά πρέπει να βρίσκονταν εκεί για τις εργασίες αμερικάνικο Α/Τ BACHE που είχε τότε προσαράξει στη Ρόδο.

rodos 1968 - evaheld digit.wdr.de.JPG
πηγή: evaheld @ digit.wdr.de

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δυο ρυμουλκά του Μάτσα στη Ρόδο του 1968. Το μικρό πρέπει να είναι το ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ που έχουμε ξαναδεί στο φόρουμ. Πίσω τους βλέπουμε και κάποια πλωτά συνεργεία ανελκύσεων που όπως και τα δυο ρυμουλκά πρέπει να βρίσκονταν εκεί για τις εργασίες αμερικάνικο Α/Τ BACHE που είχε τότε προσαράξει στη Ρόδο.
> Ι
> rodos 1968 - evaheld digit.wdr.de.JPG
> πηγή: evaheld @ digit.wdr.de


Σωστά είναι το ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ κ το άλλο,μάλλον το ΜΑΡΙΓΩ ΜΑΤΣΑ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΜΙΜΗΣ Π_ (1965 - Ν.Π. 2512) που βρισκόταν εγκαταλειμμένο (και ημιβυθισμένο τον τελευταίο καιρό) μπροστά από το ναυπηγείο Σάββα στην Ελευσίνα (το είχαμε δει _εδώ_), έχει τραβηχτεί έξω στον χώρο του ναυπηγείου. Άγνωστο το μέλλον του, και εννοώ το αν θα κοπεί εκεί ή θα μεταφερθεί κάπου αλλού. 

IMG_0452.jpg__IMG_0405.jpg__IMG_0442.jpg
_Ελευσίνα - 23/12/2018_

----------


## npapad

Στο youtube υπάρχει ένα βίντεο από το ναυάγιο του ρυμουλκού ΤΑΝΑΚ 33 που βυθίστηκε το 1945. Στην περιγραφή του βίντεο υπάρχει και το κείμενο από το βιβλίο του αείμνηστου Χρήστου Ντούνη "Ναυάγια στις Ελληνικές Θάλασσες - Τόμος Α"
Δείτε εδώ :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L811nGxo0vc

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Μια αεροφωτογραφία του Περάματος προς τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '50/αρχές '60 καθώς βλέπουμε το ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ να κατασκευάζεται.
> Πίσω αριστερά από το ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ βλέπουμε ξανά το μικρό επιβατηγό που έχουμε κουβεντιάσει *εδώ*, ενώ πίσω δεξιά είναι το μικρό μότορσιπ ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ. Αυτά τα δυο πρέπει να έμειναν καιρό εκεί καθώς το μεν επιβατηγό το ξαναβλέπουμε _εδώ_ στη 2 φωτογραφία από τη ναυπήγηση του ALMAJOR το 1966. Το δε ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ φαίνεται στην καθέλκυση του ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 193429





> Για το ALMAJOR ειχε γραφτει ενα ωραιο ταξιδιωτικο αφηγημα στο περιοδικο Θαλασσα & γιωτινγ το 1983 ..καπου εχω τα τευχη αν τα βρω καλα θα ειναι....





> To ALMAJOR σαν ανακατασκευή ΤΑΝΑC δεν μοιάζει; K ποιά η τύχη του;
> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τον χαρακτηρισμό...cruising tug.





> Ένα υβρίδιο αγαπητέ  ΒΧ, σκάφος ρυμουλκού αλλά θαλαμηγός, ο Μάτσας ήθελε κάτι τέτοιο, ανεξιχνίαστα τα γούστα του κάθε ανθρώπου.
> Στην φωτογραφία ως  ALMA στα Παλούκια 7 Ιανουαρίου 1987.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 193438





> Προφανως ισχυει αυτο που εγραψα παραπανω.....παντως στο κειμενο του 1983 εγραφε για <παλιο ρυμουλκο> και σιγουρα κατι τετοιο ειναι...





> Να συμπληρώσω ότι το σκάφος είχε νηολόγιο Παναμά με αριθμό νηολογίου 934 και στο Greek Shipping Directory φαίνεται κατασκευής του 1968 και 34 gt. ΔΔΣ HO4451 με μια μηχανή 150 BHP Bodeen. Σαν πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία φαίνεται η Sea Lion Comp. Nav. S.A. Panama. Ήταν χαρακτηρισμένο σαν ρυμουλκό και όχι σαν θαλαμηγός πάντως. Από το GSD εξαφανίζεται γύρω στο 1980. Ξέρει κανείς τι έγινε μετά το 1987 ? Σαν ALMA στη φωτογραφία του Έσπερου ήταν ακόμα του Μάτσα ή το είχε πάρει άλλος ?
> *Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι ο φίλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ έχει δίκιο που αναφέρει μετασκευασμένο ΤΑΝΑΚ. Οι ομοιότητες είναι πάρα πολλές. Πιθανότατα να βασίστηκαν σε κάποιο παλαιότερο σκάφος και το χτίσανε πάνω του (παρόλο που δεν το λέγανε).*


Διόλου απίθανο. Ούτε η πρώτη φορά θα ήταν ούτε η τελευταία. Εξάλλου, για κάποιον λάτρη των ρυμουλκών που θα ήθελε μία προσωπική θαλαμηγό σε αυτή την «μορφή», σίγουρα θα έφερε μεγαλύτερη «αίγλη» και ενδιαφέρον η μετασκευή – ανακατασκευή ενός παλαιότερου, παρά η νεοναυπήγηση ενός αντιγράφου. Προσωπική μου άποψη οπωσδήποτε.

----------


## npapad

> Την παρατιθέμενη φωτό με το ρυμουλκό _POMBOO_ ημιβυθισμένου κάπου στη Τανζανία, την βρήκα σήμερα τυχαία σε σερφάρισμα στο flickr. Η χρονολογία λήψης της σύμφωνα με τον φωτογράφο είναι η 09/06/2011, αλλά δεν αναφέρεται κανένα άλλο στοιχείο.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 149843
> _flickr - Wayan Vota_
> 
> Ψάχνοντας στις βάσεις δεδομένων με μόνο στοιχείο το όνομα του, βρήκα στο equasis τον αριθμό του _ΙΜΟ 7362237_, ως έτος κατασκευής του το _1992_ και τις αναφορές ότι έκτοτε φέρει το ίδιο όνομα και σημαία _Τανζανίας_, ενώ ανήκει στον αντίστοιχο ....."ΟΛΠ" του Νταρ Ες Σαλάαμ (Tanzania Ports Authority). 
> 
> Τώρα βέβαια, για ποιό λόγο να μας απασχολήσει ένα ρυμουλκό βυθισμένο στη Τανζανία, και μάλιστα στο παρόν θέμα (Ελληνικά Ρυμουλκά). Ο λόγος είναι ότι σε άλλη βάση δεδομένων, ως κατασκευαστής (Builder) του ρυμουλκού αναφέρεται το ναυπηγείο _Γκούμα στη Σαλαμίνα_ (GOUMAS SHIPYARD - SALAMIS ISLAND, GREECE). Θα πρέπει όμως εδώ να εκφράσω τις αμφιβολίες μου για το αν το _1992_ είναι πράγματι η χρονιά κατασκευής του ρυμουλκού. Ο αριθμός ΙΜΟ του σαφέστατα (για να μην πω πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας) παραπέμπει σε πλοίο κατασκευασμένο στις αρχές της δεκαετίας '70, και όσον αφορά το ναυπηγείο Γκούμα στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας, εξ όσων γνωρίζω λειτουργούσε από τα μέσα δεκαετίας '60 'εως τα τέλη δεκαετίας '70 (τουλάχιστον για αυτό το χρονικό διάστημα έχω βρει αναφορές για πλοία που έχουν κατασκευαστεί εκεί). 
> 
> Γνωρίζει άραγε κανείς οποιοδήποτε στοιχείο για το ρυμουλκό ???


Γιώργο μου έχεις δίκιο στο σκεπτικό σου όσον αφορά την ηλικία του σκάφους. Από το LR 1999-2000 :

POMBOO, (IMO 7362237), call sign TSLB24, Registered at Dar es Salaam (off no. TH24). *Launched 1974, completed 1992* (E. Goumas  & Son, Ambelaki, Salamis, Yd. no 115), 137 gt. 27,19 m X 7,40 m X 2,502 m.
Engine : Wartsila 4R22/26 (Vaasa/Vasa) - 2 Oil 4SA each 4 cyl. 2 Voith-Schneider propellers forward.

Δηλαδή ημιτελές από το 1974, ολοκληρώθηκε το 1992, που σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να ήταν ημιτελές στα περίχωρα σας για πάρα πολλά χρόνια (μάλλον στον ίδιο το χώρο του ναυπηγείου ?). Μήπως το θυμάται κανείς ή έχουμε καμμιά φωτογραφία όσο ήταν ημιτελές ? Θα κοιτάξω και τα σκαναρισμένα αρνητικά που μου έχει στείλει ο καλός μας φίλος Peter Fitzpatrick μήπως ανακαλύψω τίποτα σχετικό...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αυτό ήταν αδελφό με κάποια Ρ/Κ που είχε παραγγείλει ο οργανισμός της Κύπρου στον Γκούμα.Γιά πολύ καιρό,δεκαετία 70,ήταν παρατημένα ημιτελή 2 από αυτά εκεί στο ναυπηγείο.Κάποιο/α έχουν παραδοθεί στην Κύπρο.

----------


## npapad

> Γιώργο μου έχεις δίκιο στο σκεπτικό σου όσον αφορά την ηλικία του σκάφους. Από το LR 1999-2000 :
> 
> POMBOO, (IMO 7362237), call sign TSLB24, Registered at Dar es Salaam (off no. TH24). *Launched 1974, completed 1992* (E. Goumas  & Son, Ambelaki, Salamis, Yd. no 115), 137 gt. 27,19 m X 7,40 m X 2,502 m.
> Engine : Wartsila 4R22/26 (Vaasa/Vasa) - 2 Oil 4SA each 4 cyl. 2 Voith-Schneider propellers forward.
> 
> Δηλαδή ημιτελές από το 1974, ολοκληρώθηκε το 1992, που σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να ήταν ημιτελές στα περίχωρα σας για πάρα πολλά χρόνια (μάλλον στον ίδιο το χώρο του ναυπηγείου ?). Μήπως το θυμάται κανείς ή έχουμε καμμιά φωτογραφία όσο ήταν ημιτελές ? Θα κοιτάξω και τα σκαναρισμένα αρνητικά που μου έχει στείλει ο καλός μας φίλος Peter Fitzpatrick μήπως ανακαλύψω τίποτα σχετικό...





> Αυτό ήταν αδελφό με κάποια Ρ/Κ που είχε παραγγείλει ο οργανισμός της Κύπρου στον Γκούμα.Γιά πολύ καιρό,δεκαετία 70,ήταν παρατημένα ημιτελή 2 από αυτά εκεί στο ναυπηγείο.Κάποιο/α έχουν παραδοθεί στην Κύπρο.


Τα δύο που βρήκα ότι πήγαν στην Κύπρο είναι το POSEIDON / ONISILOS (IMO 7350351) με αριθμό κατασκευής 109 που ολοκληρώθηκε τον 6/1974 και το ARSINOE / LEDRA ENA (IMO 7350363) με αριθμό κατασκευής 111 που ολοκληρώθηκε τον 11/1973 (έχουν και συνεχόμενα IMO). Το POMBOO είναι το τρίτο από αυτή τη σειρά που έφτιαξε το ναυπηγείο αλλά πόσα υπήρξαν συνολικά ? Μήπως υπάρχουν και άλλα ?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νεκτάριε, σχετικά με τα ρυμουλκά που είχαν κατασκευαστεί την δεκαετία '70 στο ναυπηγείο Γκούμα στην Ελευσίνα, κοίτα και το ποστ Νο 134 στο παρόν θέμα, _εδώ_.

----------


## npapad

> Νεκτάριε, σχετικά με τα ρυμουλκά που είχαν κατασκευαστεί την δεκαετία '70 στο ναυπηγείο Γκούμα στην Ελευσίνα, κοίτα και το ποστ Νο 134 στο παρόν θέμα, _εδώ_.


Παρόμοιας σχεδίασης από το ίδιο ναυπηγείο είναι και το ΠΗΛΙΟΝ (του Βόλου) με αριθμό κατασκευής 101 και ΙΜΟ 7641932 που παραδόθηκε το 1972. Αυτή η συγκεκριμένη σχεδίαση (μονοκόμματο άλμπουρο και φουγάρο) ήταν πολύ της μόδας στα ρυμουλκά που κατασκευάστηκαν τη δεκαετία του 1970 σε διάφορα Ελληνικά ναυπηγεία (και τα πρώτα ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ του Παναγιωτάκη έμοιαζαν στη σχεδίαση αλλά σε πιο μικρό μέγεθος) και πιθανολογώ ότι η σχεδίαση τους ήταν δουλειά ενός και μόνο ανθρώπου. Δεν έχω μέχρι σήμερα βέβαια ανακαλύψει τον σχεδιαστή/ναυπηγό τους για να δω αν έχω δίκιο....

----------


## Ellinis

> Το όνομα ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ το είχε προηγουμένως άλλο ρυμουλκό (ναυπήγησης 1913, σχετικά και φωτογραφίες εδώ)  ιδιοκτησίας της "Α.Ε. Μιχαληνός" που το αγόρασε ο Μάτσας το 1952. Το  πούλησε το επόμενο έτος και μετετράπηκε σε εμπορικό μετονομαζόμενο  αρχικά σε ΠΟΠΗ Λ. και κατόπιν ΓΙΑΛΙΣΚΑΡΙΟΝ. Υπήρχε για χρόνια και αν  κάποιος γνωρίζει τι απέγινε ας μας το γράψει.





> Φίλε Ellinis το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο στο αρχείο του  αδελφού μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη και με αντιπαραβολή και με τα Greek  Shipping Directories από το 1957 μέχρι και το 1971 (που το βρίσκω  τελευταία φορά). το βρίσκω λίγο διαφορετικά.
> 
> ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ, κατασκευής 1913, 98 gt, νηολόγιο Πειραιά 1395, Ρυμουλκό. Ιδιοκτήτης από το 1944 : Κ. ΜΙΧΑΛΟΣ
> 
> *Μετασκευή σε φορτηγό το 1948* και αλλαγή τονάζ σε 119 gt, μετανηολόγηση  (λόγο αλλαγής τονάζ άλλαξε κλάση) σε νηολόγιο Πειραιά 1243 με όνομα ΠΟΠΗ  Λ.
> 
> Μετονομασία σε ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ (κατά το Greek Shipping Directory) ή ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ ΙΙ (κατά το αρχείο του αδελφού μου από το 1963. 
> 
> Μηχανές εκείνη την περίοδο :
> ...





> Φίλε npapad, από τις σημειώσεις που έχω για το  πλοίο μπορώ να σου πω οτι αρχικά είχε ναυπηγηθεί ως DOBROVOLEC  (Εθελοντής) για τη Ρωσία και οτι νηολογήθηκε στον Πειραιά τον 7/22 υπό  την Ναυτική & Εμπορική Α.Ε. "Μιχαληνός". Η έλευση του στην Ελλάδα το  1922 δεν ήταν τυχαία μιας και ήταν ένα από τα πλοία των "Λευκών" που  διέφυγαν τότε από την Κριμαία μεταφέροντας τα υπολοίματα του στρατού του  Βράνγκελ και πρόσφυγες. Τον Μάρτιο του 1952 το αγόρασαν οι Αφοί Λ.  Μάτσα και μετονομάστηκε ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ. Το Μάρτιο του 1953 επανήλθε το  όνομα ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ και τέσσερις μήνες αργότερα έγινε ΠΟΠΗ Λ. Πραγματικά είχε  ξεχάσει να αναφέρω οτι τον Οκτώβρη του ίδιου έτους μετονομάστηκε  ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ Π. (να ήταν ΙΙ και να το είδα Π;...)
> Στο νηολόγιο κλάσης Β' πέρασε στις 12/11/53 έχοντας μετατραπεί σε  φορτηγό πλοίο. Λογικά είχε ήδη αλλάξει πλοιοκτησία αλλά δεν το έχω  σημειωμένο.
> Η μετονομασία σε ΓΙΑΛΙΣΚΑΡΙΟΝ έγινε στις 15/6/72 και το σκάφος δεν  διεγράφη ποτέ από το νηολόγιο. Προφανώς δεν υπάρχει από καιρό και κανείς  δεν δήλωσε το τέλος του.
> Αυτό το "παλιό" ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ είχε εκ παραδρομής αναφερθεί κάποτε εδώ.





> ...επιβεβαιώνω οτι το σωστό όνομα είναι το ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ Π. Τώρα μένει να βρούμε τι απέγινε μετά την μετονομασία σε ΓΙΑΛΙΣΚΑΡΙΟΝ το 1972...


Μια φωτογραφία που ανέβηκε εδώ δείχνει το μικρό μότορσιπ ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Πρέβεζας. 
limani9.jpg

Λόγω φθοράς της φωτογραφίας κάποιος προσπάθησε να αποκαταστήσει το πρωραίο τμήμα του σκάφους, με κάμποση φαντασία. Η λεζάντα αναφέρει το 1951 ως έτος λήψης που ταιριάζει χρονικά με την περίοδο που το σκάφος του θέματος ονομαζόταν ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ. Ο npapad είχε αναφέρει το 1948 ως έτος μετασκευής σε φορτηγό πλοίο και αυτό επιβεβαιώνεται αν θεωρήσουμε οτι η λεζάντα είναι σωστή. 
¶λλη μια φωτογραφία του ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ υπάρχει εδώ.

----------


## avvachrist

Τις τελευταίες ημέρες ο γνωστός Τούρκος καραβολάτρης Selim San ανεβάζει στο λογαριασμό του στο Instagram φωτογραφίες από παλιά ρυμουλκά στην παραλία του Αλιάγα με ονόματα αριθμούς στα ελληνικά (ΔΥΟ, ΕΠΤΑ, ΟΚΤΩ, ΕΙΚΟΣΙΕΝΑ). Που δούλευαν αυτά τα ρυμουλκά γνωρίζει κάποιος;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τις τελευταίες ημέρες ο γνωστός Τούρκος καραβολάτρης Selim San ανεβάζει στο λογαριασμό του στο Instagram φωτογραφίες από παλιά ρυμουλκά στην παραλία του Αλιάγα με ονόματα αριθμούς στα ελληνικά (ΔΥΟ, ΕΠΤΑ, ΟΚΤΩ, ΕΙΚΟΣΙΕΝΑ). Που δούλευαν αυτά τα ρυμουλκά γνωρίζει κάποιος;


Του Λάτση ήταν,μπες στο αντίστοιχο θέμα που είχα ανοίξει κ θα βρεις αρκετά απ'αυτά.

----------


## avvachrist

> Του Λάτση ήταν,μπες στο αντίστοιχο θέμα που είχα ανοίξει κ θα βρεις αρκετά απ'αυτά.


Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Βίκτωρα. Πολύ ενδιαφέρον θέμα.

----------


## Ellinis

> Το μοναδικό ρυμουλκό με αυτό το όνομα που υπήρχε εκείνη την εποχή ήταν των υιών Λ. Μάτσα.
> 
> *ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΙΙ*, ΙΜΟ 5005017, κατασκευής 1924 (J.P.  Rennoldson & Sons - South Tyneside, αριθμός κατασκευής 324) με ολική  ανακατασκευή το 1956-57. Πρώην *ABEILLE ΝΟ. 20* με  Γαλλική σημαία. ΔΔΣ SV2058 και 169 gt. 32,67 m X 7,04 m. Στην  ανακατασκευή το 1956-57 τοποθετήθηκε και μηχανή Oil 4SA 6 cyl.  κατασκευής Masch. Augsburg Nurnberg (κατασκευή το 1930 και τοποθέτηση το  1957) που του έδινε ταχύτητα 11,5 κόμβων.
> 
> Αγοράστηκε από την Λ. Μάτσας & Υιοί το 1956-57, μετασκευάστηκε και  νηολογήθηκε αρχικά στον Πειραιά με αριθμό νηολογίου 1567 και αρχικό ΔΔΣ  SVHR. Μετανηολογήθηκε στη Θεσσαλονίκη γύρω στο 1981 με αριθμό νηολογίου  459 και νέο ΔΔΣ SV2058 (πιθανότατα δούλεψε εκεί τότε) και διαλύθηκε το  1985.
> 
> Το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο φαίνεται με διαφορετικό όνομα σε κάθε database που κοίταξα. Στο GSD φαίνεται σαν σκέτο *AGIOS NIKOLAOS* ενώ στο Skolarikos Maritime Databank και στο Lloyd's Register σαν *AGHIOS NICOLAOS II*. Το έχω βρει και σαν *AGIOS NIKOLAOS II* σε κάποιες βάσεις. Νομίζω αξίζει μια έρευνα στα νηολόγια Πειραιά για το ακριβές όνομα και ακριβείς ημερομηνίες....
> 
> Στη φωτογραφία έχει σχετικά "μοντέρνα" για την εποχή εμφάνιση λόγω  προφανώς της ολικής μετασκευής που είχε υποστεί. Με δεδομένη την απουσία  σινιάλου στο φουγάρο, μήπως η φωτογραφία είναι παλαιότερη (την περίοδο  της μετασκευής) ?


Φίλε Νεκτάριε, το πλοίο της φωτογραφίας κάποιο άλλο πρέπει να είναι. Η  φωτογραφία του μετασκευασμένου ΑΓ.ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΙΙ που ανεβάζω δείχνει ένα  αρκετά μεγαλύτερο και πολύ διαφορετικό σκάφος.

agios nikolaos II.jpg

Επίσης εδώ βλέπουμε το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ πίσω από το μικρότερο ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ όταν συμμετείχε στην κατάσβεση της πυρκαγιάς του ΜΠΡΙΤΑΝΥ το 1963.

----------


## npapad

> Φίλε Νεκτάριε, το πλοίο της φωτογραφίας κάποιο άλλο πρέπει να είναι. Η  φωτογραφία του μετασκευασμένου ΑΓ.ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΙΙ που ανεβάζω δείχνει ένα  αρκετά μεγαλύτερο και πολύ διαφορετικό σκάφος.
> 
> agios nikolaos II.jpg
> 
> Επίσης εδώ βλέπουμε το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ πίσω από το μικρότερο ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ όταν συμμετείχε στην κατάσβεση της πυρκαγιάς του ΜΠΡΙΤΑΝΥ το 1963.


Ναι είναι όντως άλλο σκάφος. Το έχω βρει αλλά είχα ξεχάσει να το αναφέρω ! Το σκάφος στη φωτογραφία του Παντελή είναι της κατασκευαστικής ΑΘΗΝΑ (παράρτημα της ΑΡΧΙΡΟΔΟΝ η οποία το 2007 την πούλησε στην J&P) και μπορείτε να το δείτε σε πρόσφατη φωτογραφία εδώ :
http://www.athena-sa.gr/images/equipment/Tugboat3.JPG
Με δεδομένο ότι η ΑΘΗΝΑ δημιουργήθηκε το 1966 στη φωτογραφία του Παντελή πρέπει να είναι νεότευκτο για τη νέα τότε εταιρεία.
Δυστυχώς δεν αναφέρεται σε καμία database ή νηογνώμονα για να βρούμε τον αριθμό νηολογίου του και να το ψάξουμε παραπάνω.
Μήπως ο φίλος Παντελής μπορεί να μιλήσει με τον Φραντζή (που προφανώς το κατασκεύασε) στην περίπτωση που έχει κάπου σημειώσει αριθμό νηολογίου ?
Ο καλός φίλος David Asprey μου έστειλε γι αυτό τα ακόλουθα στοιχεία :
GRC flag, c/s SV2059, MMSI 237122900

----------


## npapad

> Το Ρ-Κ ΑΓ. ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ II στο ΠΕΡΑΜΑ το 1969 αγνώστων λοιπών στοιχείων. Κοιτάξτε πόσο .......άδειο ήταν το Πέραμα.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 159100


Ενημερωτικά τα δύο τελευταία ποστ αναφέρονται σε αυτή τη φωτογραφία που ανέβασε ο φίλος Παντελής παλιότερα.

----------


## Ellinis

> Στο Πέραμα, στο μικρό λιμανάκι που  βρίσκεται δυτικά από την προβλήτα των αμφίπλωρων βρίσκεται  εγκατελειμμένο το ρυμουλκό _ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ_. Μόνα στοιχεία για αυτό η παρακάτω πρόσφατη ανακοίνωση του ΟΛΠ,
> 
> 
> 
> από την οποία μαθαίνουμε τον αριθμό νηολογίου του καθώς και το προηγούμενο (???) - τωρινό (???) όνομα του _"ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ"_, καθώς και μία παλιά φθαρμένη ταμπελίτσα στην πόρτα της γέφυρας με κείμενο στην Νορβηγική γλώσσα.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 153831___Συνημμένο Αρχείο 153832





> Aυτό το μικρό ρυμουλκό έχει μεγάλη ιστορία, για την ακρίβεια 107 ετών! μιας και έχει ναυπηγηθεί το 1907 στο Ρότερνταμ. Τα χαρακτηριστικά του είναι 32 grt, 17,3 x 3,15 μ. 
> Στον Πρώτο Παγκόσμιο είχε υπηρετήσει τους Άγγλους με το όνομα PHOEBUS (ή FIVOS) αλλά μετά τον πόλεμο δεν μπήκαν στο κόπο να το πάνε πίσω απ'όπου το είχαν φέρει.
> Το Νοέμβριο του 1920 το εκποιήσανε από τη Ναυτική Βάση που διατηρούσαν στο Μούδρο και το αγόρασε η "Εταιρία Χημικών & Λιπασμάτων" που το μετονόμασε ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ. 
> Από τότε άλλαξε διάφορους ιδιοκτήτες και ονόματα. Το 1934 μετονομάστηκε ΜΕΣΑΘΟΥΡΙ, το 1938 σε ΛΕΙΑ, το 1953 σε ΛΟΥΛΑ ΙΙ και το 1958 σε ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ. Το τι έκανε στον Β' Παγκόσμιο δεν το έχω βρει αλλά φαντάζομαι οτι παρέμεινε στην Ελλάδα και οτι θα το είχαν επιτάξει οι Γερμανοί.
> Το ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ παραμένει και το επίσημο όνομα του πλοίου, μιας και το ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ που έχει γραφτεί στην πλώρη του, δεν έχει γραφτεί στα χαρτιά.


Πέντε-έξι χρόνια αφότου το υπεραιωνόβιο σκάφος διαλύθηκε, μπορεί κανείς να το δει στο google maps...
320β.jpg

Με την ευκαιρία να αναφέρω οτι ως ΛΕΙΑ είχε αποκτηθεί το 1938 από τους ναυτικούς πράκτορες Αλ. Ντάβαρη, Σ. Θεοφανίδη και τον εργολάβο φορτεκφορτόσεων Λάζαρο Λούβαρη. Τους Θεοφανίδης και Ντάβαρη τους έχουμε συναντήσει στις ιδιοκτησίες/διαχειρίσεις των ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ, ΣΤΕΦΑΝΟΣ  και ΑΝΤΙΚΛΕΙΑ.

Δίπλα του φαίνεται και το ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ που επίσης διαλύθηκε στο τέλος του 2014. 
Όταν ήρθε στην Ελλάδα το 1970 καταγράφηκε οτι είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1939 στην Γερμανία.

----------


## Ellinis

> Μια φωτογραφία που ανέβηκε εδώ δείχνει το μικρό μότορσιπ ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Πρέβεζας. 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 195387
> 
> Λόγω φθοράς της φωτογραφίας κάποιος προσπάθησε να αποκαταστήσει το πρωραίο τμήμα του σκάφους, με κάμποση φαντασία. Η λεζάντα αναφέρει το 1951 ως έτος λήψης που ταιριάζει χρονικά με την περίοδο που το σκάφος του θέματος ονομαζόταν ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ. Ο npapad είχε αναφέρει το 1948 ως έτος μετασκευής σε φορτηγό πλοίο και αυτό επιβεβαιώνεται αν θεωρήσουμε οτι η λεζάντα είναι σωστή. 
> ¶λλη μια φωτογραφία του ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ υπάρχει εδώ.


Τελικά το παραπάνω μοτορσιπάκι στην Πρέβεζα δεν είναι το πρώην ρυμουλκό, καθώς όπως επιβεβαίωσα το ρυμουλκό ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ μετατράπηκε σε φορτηγό το 1953 και μετονομάστηκε τότε σε ΠΟΠΗ Λ., άρα δεν μπορεί να είναι το μότορσιπ της φωτογραφίας.

----------


## npapad

To ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά το 1973. Φωτογραφία που μας έστειλε ο Peter Fitzpatrick.
021273 vern dimitrios.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά το 1973. Φωτογραφία που μας έστειλε ο Peter Fitzpatrick.
> 021273 vern dimitrios.jpg


 Αγγλικό Ρ/Κ-Ν/Σ  κλάσης Βustler του πολέμου.Στο βάθος το GOLDEN VERGINA επί Κοσμά.

----------


## npapad

> To ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά το 1973. Φωτογραφία που μας έστειλε ο Peter Fitzpatrick.
> 021273 vern dimitrios.jpg





> Αγγλικό Ρ/Κ-Ν/Σ  κλάσης Βustler του πολέμου.Στο βάθος το GOLDEN VERGINA επί Κοσμά.


Συγγνώμη λάθος στην ημερομηνία. Πρέπει να είναι 1983.

----------


## npapad

Ιστορικά πλέον ρυμουλκά στην ευρύτερη περιοχή του Πειραιά σε φωτογραφίες που μας έστειλε ο Peter Fitzpatrick.
Image69.jpgloucas mat.jpgloucas.jpgold perama.jpgvernicos.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ιστορικά πλέον ρυμουλκά στην ευρύτερη περιοχή του Πειραιά σε φωτογραφίες που μας έστειλε ο Peter Fitzpatrick.
> Image69.jpgloucas mat.jpgloucas.jpgold perama.jpgvernicos.jpg


 Στη Νο1 Ρ/Κ άγνωστης σε μένα εταιρείας με σινιάλο το Δ. Εκτός της τότε  κοινοπραξίας Τσαβλίρης,Βερνίκος,2 Μάτσες.
Νο2,3,4 παροπλισμένα Ρ/Κ εσωτερικά του μώλου  ΔΕΗ, παλιότερα Άης Γιώργης.

----------


## npapad

> Στη Νο1 Ρ/Κ άγνωστης σε μένα εταιρείας με σινιάλο το Δ. Εκτός της τότε  κοινοπραξίας Τσαβλίρης,Βερνίκος,2 Μάτσες.
> Νο2,3,4 παροπλισμένα Ρ/Κ εσωτερικά του μώλου  ΔΕΗ, παλιότερα Άης Γιώργης.


Το "Δ" αν θυμάμαι καλά είναι του Χ. Δρακάτου.

----------


## Ellinis

> Nα προσθέσουμε δυο φωτογραφίες του ιστορικού ναυαγοσωστικού . Η πρώτη το δείχνει στη Σούδα, γύρω στον Ιούνιο του 1941 και δίπλα στο μισοβυθισμένο βρετανικό καταδρομικό YORK. Αφού ρυμούλκησε το πληγωμένο αντιτορπιλικό ΛΕΩΝ στη Σούδα, το ΕΙΡΗΝΗ ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΥ συνέχισε να προσφέρει τις υπηρεσίες του στη Σούδα. Όταν το ήδη ημιβυθισμένο YORK επλήγη από γερμανικά βομβαρδιστικά, ο πλοίαρχος του Μάνος Βερνίκος έσπευσε σε βοήθεια του μέχρι που και το ίδιο το ναυαγοσωστικό έγινε στόχος των γερμανικών αεροσκαφών. Τελικά καταλήφθηκε στις 2 Ιουνίου από τις γερμανικές δυνάμεις να επιπλέει μεν αλλά με βλάβη στη μηχανή του. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 182956
> 
> Οι Γερμανοί το επισκεύασαν και το χρησιμοποιήσαν εκτενώς. Εδώ το βλέπουμε κατά την Κατοχή δεξαμενισμένο στον Πειραιά:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 182955 
> 
> Κατά τη διάρκεια μιας αποστολής, στις 23 Σεπτεμβρίου 1943, το ΕΙΡΗΝΗ ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΥ εισήλθε από λάθος εντός του αμυντικού ναρκοπεδίου του Πατραϊκού με αποτέλεσμα να προσκρούσει σε μια νάρκη στο Ακρωτήριο Πάπας και να χάσουν τη ζωή τους οχτώ Έλληνες, όλοι μέλη του πληρώματος μηχανής, ενώ άλλοι πέντε τραυματίστηκαν. Σύντομα ανελκύστηκε και μεταφέρθηκε στη Θεσσαλονίκη για να επισκευαστεί.


Μιας και το αναφέραμε _εδώ_ στην ανέλκυση του τουρκικού καταδρομικού, να το δούμε σε μια ακόμη πόζα όταν ανέλκυε το 1944 την γερμανική φραγματοθέτιδα "ARES" από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Όσο για το "ΑRES" και αυτό είχε μια ενδιαφέρουσα ιστορία που μπορεί κανείς να διαβάσει _εδώ_.

c2VydmljZT1pbWFnZXMmc3JjPWh0dHBzJTNBJTJGJTJGZWxpbmlzLmdyJTJGd3AtY29udGVudCUyRnVwbG9hZHMlMkYyMDIx.jpg

----------

